# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  A Faerie Affair - OOC IV: Petal to the Metal

## Ninja_Prawn

*A Faerie Affair*
_Out of Character IV: Petal to the Metal_
*Welcome back* friends! We've finally made it to our fourth official OOC thread for A Faerie Affair. As always, this thread is for all out-of-character chat, witty observations, good-natured debate and so on. Try to keep dice rolls in the IC thread, but you can use this one to avoid double-posting, etc. I'll be keeping this post and the one after it up to date with useful and/or entertaining information, so check back regularly! Old OOC threads will be archived on Wayback Machine, if you need to refer to anything in them.

*Game Links (* indicates current):*
IC thread I
IC thread II: A Pixie in a Bottle (is Worth Two in the Party)
IC thread III: In the Court of the Faerie King
IC thread IV: Dragon with Butterfly Wings*
OOC thread I
OOC thread II: A Faerie Special Episode
OOC thread III: Fey Were Expendable
OOC thread IV: Petal to the Metal*
Shorts: Violets are Blue, Apparently
Shorts: Giant Crocodile Tears
Roll20 page

*Chapter Bookmarks:*
Prologue
Chapter 1
Chapter 2

*Spoiler: Other Useful Links*
Show

Ninja_Prawn's fey homebrew and homebrewed spells
Alchemical recipes, and some potions
The Angry DM's paragon monsters and minions
Majin's XP tracker & accounting tool
Map of Faerûn
Matrix of deities, including archfey


*Those ground rules again:*
No PvP. Including theft.When we're in initiative order, please post in the IC thread at least once per day. If you can't do that, make sure you let me know in advance.When in combat, please include a summary of your character's current status in your IC posts. Include as a minimum: Name, HP, AC, Passive Perception, Save DCs. At least once per page, if you can.The DM's decision is final.*Magenta* (FF00FF), *Deep Magenta* (CC00CC), *Purple* (800080) and *Blackberry* (4D0036) are reserved for the DM and NPCs.
*And clarifications:*
All human-shaped fey (so not faerie dragons) are affected by humanoid-only spells and effects, such as _Calm Emotions_ and _Hold Person_.Creatures that are immune to _Sleep_ still subtract HP from the pool.A critical hit is always a hit, regardless of AC.Magic items cannot be identified without the _Identify_ spell.A natural one on a d20 roll is always an automatic fail, and a natural 20 is always an automatic success. Ties in contested rolls go to the PC.You may elect to deal non-lethal damage with a ranged weapon. If you do so, you suffer a -5 to-hit modifier.All NPCs are speaking in Sylvan, except where noted using triangle brackets.*Wild Magic:* wild mages must roll for Wild Magic whenever they cast a spell of 1st level or higher. If a Wild Magic Surge happens, that effect _replaces_ whatever spell they were trying to cast. If a wild mage wishes to recharge their Tides of Chaos ability, they must declare it before casting a spell. In this case, the spell is an automatic Wild Magic Surge.Druids can keep any temporary hit points they may have when entering a Wildshape.Spells that can cause multiple hits, such as _magic missile_ and _scorching ray_, can trigger multiple concentration saves if used against a single creature.Permanent magic items are indestructible by mundane means. You need equally powerful magic to 'sunder' them.
*Player Characters:*

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Gender*
*Speech*

WindStruck
Astra Glitterwing
Pixie
Abjurer 5
Female
*Vivid Red*

Majin
Korialstrasz
Faerie Dragon
Prairie Druid 5
Male
*Dark Green*

Pyon
Kyu Sweetbreeze
Pixie
Wild Mage 5
Female
*Bright Pink*

Archmage1
Violet
Petal
Lore Bard 5
Female
*Indigo*



*Former Player Characters:*

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Gender*
*Speech*

Sirithhyando
Akiko, Tiandra's Tear
Kitsune
Nature Cleric 1 / Sun Soul 3
Shapeshifter
*Goldenrod*

Stan
Opal Orlaith
Oread
Battlemaster 4
Female
*Auburn*

tgva8889
Orianna Blossomheart
Half-Nymph
Devotion Paladin 4
Female
*Blaze Orange*

Ramsus
Sakura the Three Star
Zashiki-Warashi
Valour Bard 3
Female
*Light Orchid*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Campaign Journal*

*Spoiler: Live Statistics*
Show

*Creation and Destruction:*

*Character*
*Kills*
*KOs*
*Most Notable Victory*
*Items Crafted*
*Days With Party*

Astra Glitterwing
0
0
-
10
37

Korialstrasz
14
1
Elendar Illistyn, Drow Elite
0
37

Kyu Sweetbreeze
1
0
Giant Spider
1
29

Opal Orlaith
11
0
Displacer Beast
0
37

Orianna Blossomheart
9
1
Death Dog
10
35

Sakura the Three Star
4
1
Kryshantel
0
8

Violet
0
0
-
0
1



*Fey Shenanigans:*

*Character*
*Performance Checks*
*Creatures Enchanted*
*Wishes Granted*
*Parties Gatecrashed*

Astra Glitterwing
2
7
1
3

Korialstrasz
1
3
1
3

Kyu Sweetbreeze
6
3
3
3

Opal Orlaith
1
0
0
3

Orianna Blossomheart
1
0
0
3

Sakura the Three Star
1
2
0
0

Violet
3
1
0
0



*Personal:*

Letters written: 4
Dragons seen: 2 (and a half)
Wild magic surges: 5
Rocks distributed: 4
Warhammer-ripostes: 1-for-3
Divine interventions: 4
Meals cooked: 6
Species in garden: 12

*Spoiler: Friends and Family*
Show

*Drake Flutterfrost.* Much-loved old man from Sweetberry. Takes great care over his garden, wherein all of the young pixies love to play.

*Gloria Moondust.* A young cousin of Astra's who recently learned to fly.

*Mr. and Mrs. Glitterwing.* Astra's parents (first names pending).

*Mr. and Mrs. Sweetbreeze.* Kyu's parents (first names pending).

*Opal's Parents.* A mystery!

*Prince Hefeydd.* An Archfey and former bard who values passion above all things. Orianna's paladin oath is sworn to him personally.

*Spoiler: Notable NPCs*
Show

*Queen Lydia Seaspray.* Faerie queen, rules a large domain in the Shilmista. Sent the party on its quest. Aloof and stern. Appears to have an unusual interest in human-gold.

*Mr. Winterglow.* Faerie. Lydia's butler & fixer.

*King Soren.* Faerie king. His domain, The Palace of Jewels, is in the forest of Cormanthor near the West Starwoods.

*Queen Reena.* Faerie queen. Her Moonrise Tower is also in Cormanthor near to Lake Sember.

*Ceol.* Human druid, former member of the Emerald Enclave. Aging naturist who despises all technology & civilisation, currently living deep in the Shilmista.

*Mayor Faelwen Leav'Nias'Iqua.* Elf. Long-time mayor of Cershire. Generous and kind, says the party is always welcome in the village.

*Lord Giles Andrel & Lady Brione Andrel.* Human nobles, richest people in Cershire. Possess a magical warhammer, Andell's Revenge. Have children distributed throughout the Dragon Coast.

*Sheriff Ralur Longbarrow.* Human veteran, commands a handful of guards in Cershire. Pragmatic but often overtaxed.

*High Priest Ulon Harford.* Human cleric of Ilmater. Only spellcaster living in Cershire.

*Ioria.* Young elf, has fallen in with the wrong crowd. Speaks Sylvan.

*Ronk.* Half-orc thug who has now left Cershire for pastures new.

*Molondo.* Centaur chef, Springwarden of the Emerald Enclave.

*Champion Fillanos.* Centaur paladin, instrumental in defeating the gnolls. A proud but uncompromising warrior.

*Raielan Sy'Ar.* Elven wizard, lives in a tower on the Giant's Plain. Occasionally visits towns to sell scrolls and potions.

*Huang Fei.* Human fighter. Speaks in *goldenrod*. Leads a party of adventurers:
*Ondar Ghaat'Arrn.* Half-elven wizard. Speaks in *chartreuse*.
*Shea Meadowflower.* Halfling bard. Speaks in *deep sky blue*.
*Chandara Lueltar.* Elven cleric of Oghma. Speaks in *dim grey* and knows Sylvan.

*'Branwen'.* Kitsune spy based in Elversult. Has connections all over the place, including within faerie courts.

*Arryn Gysby.* Halfling artist, wished that Kyu would grant him the power to bring his paintings to life.

*Count Chen.* Human noble, lives in the eastern part of Westgate. Known by the locals as 'crazy Chen', who disapprove of his charitable works. Owns a very nice ship.

*The Parrot Captain.* A pirate captain who was transformed into a parrot. Currently living in a tidal cave near Westgate; has asked the party to lift his curse.

*Nalfein Vrinn.* Drow sea captain who works for Count Chen. Very old, friendly (except to his crew).

*High Justicar Whitewood.* Human paladin of Tyr, highest-ranking officer at the Abbey of the Just Hammer. Currently training up recruits for an expedition into Cormanthor. Among the recruits is *Omond*, a Featherdarran who you helped get to the Abbey.

*Rik.* Human wizard and would-be businessman. Currently sheltering at the Abbey of the Just Hammer.

*Larynda Claddath.* Drow mage, rides a flaming steed and appears to be part of _a leader of_ a raid against the surface world. She knows your faces.

*The Circle of Yeven.* A druid circle in Three Rivers Land. Significant members include the *Keeper of the Tree* (an aged halfling, speaks in *dark steel grey*), *Joia* (her apprentice), *Daelen* (an elf who speaks Sylvan), *Werman* (who is bold and restless) and *Rosa* (who seems scatterbrained but actually has more book-learning than the other druids).

*Ryld* and *Chakos.* A pair of drow warriors who deserted Larynda's army in exchange for three wishes each. They both have one left and you have promised to meet them on the 30th of Mirtul, the last day of spring, so as to grant the wishes.

*Ferb.* Awakened badger barbarian, wounded defending Pinkleaf. Currently holed up at Fort Coppertree.

*Lord High Wizard Smokesong.* Soren's personal wizard, whom you have seen casting 9th level spells on more than one occasion. Sometimes uses the alias *'Goldfeather'*.

*Grand Marshall Clara Bronzeshield.* Commander in chief of Soren's armies. She doesn't command many troops directly though - the bulk of them are loyal primarily to a noble family, who then need to be wrangled by the Grand Marshall.

Faeries at the Special Department for Miscellaneous Business (which Astra and Kyu are both affiliated with): *Jasper Sandyshore,* Chairman, *Archibald,* Head of Strategic Planning, *Bruno,* an auditor, *Keit,* a calligrapher, *Mimsie,* a factor, and *Tuck,* a messenger & porter.

*Moira Brightfire.* A warlock bound to Prince Hefeydd, this young, red-haired faerie works for the Arcane Chirurgeons' Association in Soren's court.

*Daved Candycake.* Another warlock of Hefeydd's, he is a scarred army veteran who can often be found training Soren's recruits. Level-headed but unimaginative.

*'Rhona Rainbow'.* A spy based at the Palace of Jewels. You caught her snooping on you, so she gave you some information on Reena's Court. A skilled spellcaster and mediocre beat poet. Has a sister named Sumira.

*Daisy Silkpenny.* Faerie sorceress. Competent and professional. An officer in Reena's security forces; her unit is officially the plaintiff in the trial against you. *Merten Dreampearl,* a wizard, is her second in command.

*'Wenham'.* A faerie under house arrest in Moonrise Tower. Flamboyant and urbane, he has been friendly towards you but does not seem to be very popular in the enclave. He won't say what he's accused/convicted of.

*Glenys Greenmarsh.* A powerful faerie sorceress from Reena's court. Ori has an outstanding wager with her as to who is the strongest.

*'Scarface' Fluffpudding.* Spymaster who serves Reena. Rhona's handler. Dashing and handsome; an ace secret agent who always wears a scarf. Went on a date with Astra one time.

*Max Stormdrake.* Your court-appointed defense lawyer. Initially jaded, but he has taken a shine to you. Kind of intense.

*Crystal* and *Arrow.* Two sprites who live in Swyncastle, a village near to Violet's garden. Crystal is an old lady, bedridden and infirm. Arrow is younger, an apprentice alchemist.

*Elendar Illistyn*, a drow elite who attacked you while you were travelling between the courts. All of his team were killed and he was captured; you turned him in to Soren's security forces.

The children, 9 humanoid children who live in Soren's court. Kind of like his pets?

*Spoiler: Wardrobes*
Show

Astra: "she is dressed in an off-white summer dress. Though it does attempt some modest embellishment with pleats and seam color, it is still quite plain and fit for any lowly commoner. Other than that, a colorful garland of wildflowers usually adorns her head, adding even more hues to her hair."
Kor: dragon-style.
Kyu: travelling clothes.
Opal: in court.
Ori: adventuring gear.
Violet: flower petal dress. As per image.

----------


## Archmage1

WAAAAAA!  New thread!

And player characters are level 5 now, I think, mostly?   :Small Smile: 

And we're a moving!

----------


## WindStruck

Oh nice! New thread and a wardrobe section now!

When we get back to Soren's court I really hope Astra can get a new outfit.

lol I had a thought. If Jack had managed to dye Astra blue, she would be upset but take the punishment and arrive in Soren's court like that. Maybe because she thought maybe she deserved it, but mainly to try to prove that Jack was really mad over nothing. Then, I would laugh so hard if all the Faerie nobles started dying their skin weird colors cause it was the "new fashion"!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Level 5, right you are.

The wardrobe section's been around for a while actually. It could probably use an update... what are Violet and Akiko wearing?

And a blue skin fashion would have been fun! Maybe it's not too late for that...  :Small Wink:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet has a picture on her sheet, but she's current wearing her dress, the dress she made out of fallen flower petals, carefully glued together, the colors aligned.  It's lovely, but maybe not the most durable thing in the world.   :Small Smile: 

Edit:  It's been a long day, for Violet.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> [...]
> what are Violet and Akiko wearing?
> [...]


Mmm, she would be wearing a golden short sleeves traditional tai chi uniform, pants would be dark red.

----------


## Majin

I don't think Kor's going to change his fashion anytime soon, unless he suddenly ages 10 years.

----------


## Archmage1

We can rebuild him!  We have the magic.  He can be older than he was before.  Bigger, older, and slower!

(Said magic being suggestion.)

----------


## Majin

Well, there's also a wild sorcerer in the party, so a chance for everyone to age.

----------


## WindStruck

Nuu! Keep that aging magic to yourself!

----------


## Archmage1

Yeah!  Some us only have a lifespan of 3 years.   :Small Eek:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

...yeah, you do have a backup character prepared, right?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Sure!  I was going to go with a zombie blightspeaker.  That's fine, right?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

Time for Magehand press to make a second book on undead Fey!

----------


## Pyon

I'm always scared of Kyu blowing someone up whenever I cast a spell. But I think we're starting to leave the "A single fireball will kill all of us" territory. So a nukyular bomb shouldn't be the worse problem.

----------


## Archmage1

A fireball can't kill Violet outright anymore, so, progress!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

And Violet... sleepily snuggles into the warm fur of the donkey?   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Guess she's not interested in the big scary Drow making a ruckus.  Or she's just that tired.

----------


## Archmage1

She was exhausted before we started fighting the drow.

And she'll have plenty of time to pester the drow later.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, I mean, the cart is joined to the donkey, but there's enough give in the harness that any ruckus in the cart wouldn't necessarily disturb Violet. And she is very sleepy.

I do assume you've ground to a halt for the time being, though.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Smart move, to gag the drow. I had already checked his spells to see if there are any that are verbal-only, and he would have cast one by now if it would have been useful to him.

Have some dice rolls:

(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*18*]
(1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Archmage1

We should have someone on watch too, who might notice if the drow successfully makes a run for it.

Not that Violet would know, of course.

----------


## Majin

Perception: (d20+7)[*20*]

Does everyone have exhaustion? (d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

You can lift the exhaustion if you caught up on rest during the morning. I'm assuming you took turns sleeping, so all the tiny people are able to recover somewhat.

----------


## Archmage1

Whoops.  Slightly wrong thread.   :Small Tongue: 

(1d20+8)[*10*] Perception

Violet might not be the best in the world at paying attention.  Just maybe.

----------


## WindStruck

Hmm.  What do you mean "if you are paying attention to where you are going."  :Small Confused: 

Would, "not intentionally being unobservant" also be the same?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Hmm.  What do you mean "if you are paying attention to where you are going." 
> 
> Would, "not intentionally being unobservant" also be the same?


It's more like, you don't have to be actively keeping a look-out at all times. You might choose to be doing something else instead.

----------


## WindStruck

Ok, Astra's new spells for the day:*Spoiler*
Show

Comprehend Languages, Shield, Charm Person, Levitate, Locate Object, Bestow Curse


And here is her perception: (1d20+2)[*20*]

Will be making an IC post a bit later.

----------


## Archmage1

Hm... if Violet spotted it, she'd know what to do!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

....Would she though?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Yeah!  She could fly over, and say hi!  That's the perfect thing to do!

----------


## WindStruck

Violet should have sung a eulogy for the dead boy!  That would have been perfect!

----------


## Archmage1

I thought about it, but she didn't really know anything about the boy(Which is the same reason she hasn't been flitting about, giving people flowers), so it didn't seem right.  She would have happily helped provide music, but a eulogy needs to be personal to be good.

Also, she doesn't like death as a concept.

----------


## Archmage1

And... maybe Violet can react, IC?

----------


## WindStruck

Sure, I guess you could fly over and say hi.  Just don't die, ok?   :Small Frown:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet'll try to not die!  That'd be really sad, if it happened.

----------


## Majin

Before I forget: swapped flaming sphere for moon beam. I'm afraid Kor will burn down the forest if i use it.

----------


## WindStruck

Think I'm ready to move on.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, I think the next post is on me. Been a little busy tonight replacing my bathroom extract fan. Then having a shower, because it worked! And now it's bedtime.

Please sit tight guys, I'll move you along tomorrow morning.

----------


## WindStruck

So...  how likely is it that anyone can help Jurgen?

----------


## Archmage1

We'll find someone!

----------


## Archmage1

We will!  Really!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

We'll see about that.  :Small Wink:  New post tomorrow morning.

----------


## Archmage1

Things I am not the greatest at:  Portraying emotions.

Violet's been working hard, trying to keep everyone else's cheer up, but she could really use a good cry, where the children won't spot her.

----------


## Majin

I wonder what does the scouter say about Akiko's power level...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet might not be totally aware of what kings do, besides look fancy.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> I wonder what does the scouter say about Akiko's power level...


For now, she's a hundred years old brat that had yet to be put in her place while slightly too... hum... reliant on her mother name.
So for now, she thinks herself untouchable, and who would touch her if they are aware of her mother if they don't want to incur her wrath.
Though in truth, she needs a good spanking and that's pretty much why her mom let her fend for herself.
We'll probably see what's her limit soon.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Sirithhyando

I really do hope Akiko got a chance and that he's a good singer. It's gonna be awesome.  :Small Cool:

----------


## WindStruck

Needs a spanking?  Reminds me of the movie McClintock.

----------


## Archmage1

Who says having some idea of what is going on is important?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck

*pokes Majin*

*really pokes Pyon*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Lol. I was hoping to get an IC post up yesterday, but then I ended up having to dive into some old threads to compose a reply to another game I'm playing in and I ran out of time. Managed to update Akiko, at least.

I'm kind of looking to push Akiko's thread a bit faster than the main one at the moment anyway, since there's an opportunity to merge the timelines quite soon.

----------


## Majin

I'll post something in the IC, though Kor doesn't currently have much to say, he's ready to meet Goldfeather.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> I'm kind of looking to push Akiko's thread a bit faster than the main one at the moment anyway, since there's an opportunity to merge the timelines quite soon.


We might get a quick month if Akiko lose to the Satyr.  :Small Tongue: 
Though it shall be fun if she's to win!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To clarify, the short story is going to wrap after this bout, whatever the outcome. The events of that thread are about a month and half before the 'present' of the main IC, so we can assume that Akiko spends the intervening period as 'downtime', earning her keep at the GRIM, making connections among the court nobility and maybe learning a bit of faerie etiquette.

We'll make some downtime rolls using the rules in XGtE and Akiko will finish up with some XP and some credit in Soren's Court. Then the intention is that she enters the main IC when the party goes to meet the king.

----------


## Sirithhyando

Sounds good to me  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Monkey-boy's initiative: (1d20+3)[*9*]

You can use Radiant Sun Bolt in this bout, but as a ranged attack, it'll have disadvantage against targets within 5 feet of you.

----------


## Archmage1

So... would anyone volunteer to keep Violet from getting too distracted along the way?

Also, we did escort all 9 children to the enclave.  Was alive specified as a part of the task?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

No, which is why the faeries aren't kicking up a fuss... but it _was_ necessary to earn the XP!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Aw... but Violet never had the task, she just kinda followed along, because it seemed like a fun plan at the moment.  So, no XP for her, since she didn't accomplish anything?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Eh, tagging along is enough for this. You were there most of the way.

----------


## Archmage1

I know, but she didn't even give the children any flowers!  She's practically a passerby!
(Coincidentally, what does Violet know about the children, things that would help her give them appropriate garlands?)
(Jack's kinda braveish, and wants to be an adventurer?)
(Looking for things like personality traits, what they want to do...)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Let's see... I guess I'd better name them all, at least.

*Jack* is the oldest. He's athletic and gung-ho, but also a bit of a troublemaker.
*Lucinda* is the smart one. She reads books, and seems to have the most aptitude for magic. She knows the cantrip _gust_.
*Raven* is snarky and a bit tsun-tsun. She argues with Lucinda a lot. Knows _minor illusion_.
*Misty* is a normal kid. A little bit sensitive, and interested in gardening and herbalism.
*Juniper Braveheart* (Formerly known as Jurgen Blumenthal) is actually a really good lute-player. Got reincarnated as a halfling after Elendar killed him.
*Tadd* is an amoral hellion. He is the quickest in a footrace though, and he can pick actual locks for real.
*Mitch* often gets dragged into Jack's misadventures. He seems to be weirdly talented at everything he turns his hand to. Knows _light_.
*Petey* is the youngest. He's bright and energetic, and he seems the most 'fey' from a cultural perspective.
*Anja* is observant and pragmatic. She doesn't talk much, but she knows _mage hand_ and often uses it to pull pranks.

----------


## Archmage1

And... notes added!  I've had a small amount to drink, and I have time to think about what flowers seem appropriate, so I'll procrastinate on that front, for the moment.(Especially as we're not going to be seeing the children immediately, and I'd like to know who, if anyone, is going to act to keep Violet focused, instead of saying hi to everyone, and exploring.)

I'm also somewhat torn on the resurrection now, since Violet's probably going to give her cittern to Jurgen if he comes back, with lessons.  After her failure...  
Ah, well, what's in character wins.

And at least Misty probably learned a lot from Violet, even if it was a bit eclectic.

----------


## WindStruck

Well at least you didn't name the kids like...

Abel
Bobby
Cindy
Duke
Elsa
Fred
Gunther
Hilda
...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hey, alphabet naming is a venerable tradition!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

All right, so... we've been playing together for a bit, so, I was hoping to be able to ask a fairly important question:  What do you think of Violet?  Are you enjoying playing with her?  Hating it?  Think she's too child-like?  Too optimistic?  What do you think is working, and what isn't?

----------


## WindStruck

I do like Violet.  I guess I could give you some of my opinions, though I might not even stick by them steadfastly, and they probably shouldn't be taken as gospel.

I think Violet's optimism is fine, and her cheerfulness is fine. I think she's been RPed very well. One thing that may concern me is just when it seems she completely disregards reality, or doesn't seem to learn from things?

Like, for example...  when we came upon the ruined cottage, which CLEARLY was in disrepair for years, it was as if she kept thinking they might return at any moment. Now maybe she was just being naive, but she was carrying on this way even after everyone was telling her it was just a bad idea.

Now sure, maybe if we had all the time in the world and nothing better to do, fixing up that cottage might be a fun project just because...  but we didn't have time. In any case, I do believe that if Violet is naive enough to have such an utterly optimistic attitude, she should also be naive enough to at least believe some of what we say.

Overall, I can't REALLY complain, and again, I think Violet's been done very well. But I do worry if it's taken to an extreme, Violet may come off as utterly insane or mentally deficient, and she may do something extremely detrimental to herself and everyone just out of sheer optimism without looking at any evidence put before her or using reason.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> which CLEARLY was


Just to note, I do expect y'all to metagame a little bit. The way I describe things in the IC thread, the adjectives I use, and especially things that seem like value judgements or baseless assumptions... are there because your characters have passive insight/perception/lore skills. I try to give you information _as your characters would understand it_, which means you don't need to disregard something just because it sounds a bit 'OOC-ish' or like I'm editorialising.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

I'm glad you've been enjoying playing with her, and I did take things too far with the cottage, and did a poor job of explaining Violet's core reasons, and then she couldn't back down without everyone giving up, so she was stuck.

The main driver was, well, Violet doesn't consider time spent gardening a waste, and lots of people visited the spring, so the flowers would be admired whether the owner returned or not.  She was hopeful.

I also might have underestimated how abandoned the cottage was.

And Violet is probably insane, and it is entirely possible that she will do something detrimental out of sheer optimism.  That said, she also won't force other people to help, and if someone else has a better plan?

Would you like a similar review of Astra?

----------


## WindStruck

Hah, you can if you want, but I have a bad feeling that after playing this game for years and stopping and starting at various speeds, I may have lost touch with who she is..  or perhaps, that unfortunately all the fun stuff when she truly may be adorable like Violet, is just skipped over, because all our adventuring stuff has been quite serious.

----------


## Archmage1

Astra thinks.  She plans.  She keeps focused on what she thinks is important, but along the way, she's sort of lost hope.  In her heart, she doesn't seem to believe that things will end well.  She tries, but I'm pretty sure she's depressed.(She consistently tries to start things, but she finds reasons they won't work, or they'll end poorly.)
She does seem to have common sense.

----------


## WindStruck

I wouldn't say she's lost hope. She's just realistic about what to expect. As the player, I'm picking up many vibes and it may be showing through, but you could say she's seeing the writing on the walls.

It doesn't look like any of the Faerie courts really care about the children, they're too wrapped up in being spiteful toward one another, and it seems King Soren is really just upset about losing the kids as a slight to him rather than, say, having any true affection for them. After all, the place in which they live is called _the Menagerie._

Raise Dead is also a much higher level spell...  and to be honest, I do sort of feel that death would be pretty cheap if just any random person that died could be brought back. I mean, it's expensive as is, and I'm just doubting these guys are going to bother.

----------


## Archmage1

And as a player, I can agree with that.

But isn't the problem that Astra and Co are working to solve that acrimony between the courts?  Helping them to see that something they share(The kids) is worth protecting and helping might help with that?  Get them to focus on things they have in common, rather than their dislike for each other?  The best ways to get groups working together are common enemies(Which we have, in the form of the drow), and common interests.  

As for Raise Dead, yes, it's expensive, and if we're pushing for it, we'll need to find a way to pay for it, but it was also our fault that Jurgen died, so that doesn't seem unreasonable?  And a diamond like that won't be easy to find. 

Admittedly, Violet hasn't ever encountered King Soren, and her knowledge of kings is based on what stories she knows, so is highly biased, but... She's still going to try, and maybe, maybe, she'll manage to persuade him.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I am still steadfastly maintaining that I put my character at risk to try to protect the kids, and nobody told those kids with 6 hp to surround the dangerous Drow that straight up one-shot an op dinosaur summon.

----------


## Archmage1

I think Violet's plan there was much better.(Run away, drop fog cloud, run away more.)

But yes, the kids fought rather idiotically.  Like kids.  Hm...

Violet also feels rather guilty over having to pick one of the two children who were about to be murdered to save.  And yes, that's irrational.

----------


## Sirithhyando

Constitution save : (1d20+1)[*2*]

edit : Oh that's going to hurt

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Aiyee. Well, perhaps this will be good a lesson for her...

----------


## Sirithhyando

> Aiyee. Well, perhaps this will be good a lesson for her...


most definitely  :Small Amused:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

Lessons learned:  If someone casts cone of cold at you, don't try to catch it by opening your coat your mouth as wide as you can, to enjoy the bitter winter freshness.

----------


## WindStruck

A thought came to mind...    :Small Tongue: 

FINISH HIM!

----------


## Sirithhyando

> A thought came to mind...   
> 
> FINISH HIM!


Her  :Small Tongue:   :Small Wink:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

So, I was going to have him pick her up and throw her out of the ring, but... it turns out the stunned condition doesn't stop her from resisting a shove or grapple.  :Small Sigh:  Guess it's time to throw in the flurry of blows, then.

----------


## WindStruck

If only he knew hurricane punch!  It's a Pathfinder thing...

Let's you attempt a bullrush (forcing opponent back) for free on a target when you successfully land two or more unarmed attacks.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh well. Four hits is pretty good anyway.

Critical damage: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Sirithhyando

oh, I thought it was done lol

In theory, first hit got her to 0 then all the other hit outright kills her, so I suppose he's not killing her?  :Small Eek:   :Small Tongue:  oups

edit: i'll answer with the "not dead" option for now (there's no crying icon lol)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I'm gonna say all the hits were basically one combo, so you didn't have time to die between the first and last blows. If that makes sense.

Basically, the rules don't apply as strictly in short stories.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

It's non-lethal damage and a knockout anyway, right?

lol the FINISH HIM thing is from mortal combat.. You know that right? Hm let me show you...

https://youtube.com/watch?v=3x8boSrOsgk

So I guess Akiko is just lucky that monkey boy didn't put in the right combo for a fatality.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Luckily it looks like it was Friendship instead of Fatality*
Show

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hmm. Does rollv not work anymore? I guess not.

(5d10)[*26*]

(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*2*]

(1d8)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*]

Sirithhyando, if you want to make up some details about the friendly contact, I'm happy to leave that up to you.

And that's it for the short story! Akiko will join the party shortly.

----------


## Archmage1

Rollv is working?

[rollv]4d6[rollv]
gets
(4d6)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*3*](9)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

But I tried it twice! One more go...

(5d10)[*9*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*6*](24)

Huh. Maybe it's case-sensitive? I was using all-caps before.

----------


## Archmage1

Hm... times to resist the urge to post.  Too sleepy, and tired to do a good one.   :Small Frown:

----------


## Sirithhyando

> Sirithhyando, if you want to make up some details about the friendly contact, I'm happy to leave that up to you.
> 
> And that's it for the short story! Akiko will join the party shortly.


That went well  :Small Big Grin: 
I'll make up something about that friendly contact.

And with that, its a level up for Akiko! Lvl5!

edit : little problem with my sheet link, so here's the new link : Akiko

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

That link's not working for me, Sirith. What class did you take your 5th level in?

----------


## WindStruck

By the way, I just myself remembered the thing about the mines.  Don't mean to drastically turn on a dime, I just remembered this detail myself...

By the way, I don't think we actually know the exact details of the competition.  If I remember correctly, the queen had a list of rules compiled, which we would deliver?  Then Soren could sign off on it, or make a few small changes before returning it??

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Without doing a big search through the thread, I _think_ Reena had said she wanted to meet Soren face-to-face to formalise the rules.

----------


## WindStruck

Alright.  Maybe they can do the whole legal document thing as well as meet face to face?



You know how I mentioned carbon copies?  How about *magic carbon copies*!  A change to one makes a change on the other, and there's like, an Undo and Redo feature (like on computers), and then once signed they can't be changed or destroyed.

Or do you think that's more appropriate for dwarves?  I thought they make contracts in stone...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Sirithhyando

> That link's not working for me, Sirith. What class did you take your 5th level in?


By "not working", do you mean it's blank? (last link) or just still lvl4? (new link)

I haven't done my level up yet but it's going to be monk.

By the way, holiday starts tonight for 2 weeks then I start my busiest time of the year so I might have trouble replying every day. It's possible to reply from the phone but I can't see rolls and can't do them too.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

On mobile, I get "item may not exist or is no longer available" and on desktop I think it was a blank page.

Holidays are no problem. The game should be fairly sedate for the next couple of scenes, so I'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> On mobile, I get "item may not exist or is no longer available" and on desktop I think it was a blank page.
> 
> Holidays are no problem. The game should be fairly sedate for the next couple of scenes, so I'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by.


Strange, oh well, let's try this link for Akiko then

edit : I'll have her sheet on an excel sheet so that I don't have to change the link, I can't modify it from my phone, only from my computer at home which I open about once per 2-3 month  :Small Frown:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Have you tried using myth-weavers? You can edit that on mobile and it's pretty smooth generally.

----------


## Majin

> Strange, oh well, let's try this link for Akiko then
> 
> edit : I'll have her sheet on an excel sheet so that I don't have to change the link, I can't modify it from my phone, only from my computer at home which I open about once per 2-3 month


That link works for me at least.

On mobile, you can click 'Full site' at the bottom of the page to view the desktop version, if you need to see rolls or roll.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> Have you tried using myth-weavers? You can edit that on mobile and it's pretty smooth generally.


Mythweaver is blocked at work and I prefer the look of the pdf sheet lol




> That link works for me at least.
> 
> On mobile, you can click 'Full site' at the bottom of the page to view the desktop version, if you need to see rolls or roll.


Thanks it'll open some options for me lol

----------


## WindStruck

Just in case you are in the process of writing a lengthy post to sync us together, I would also like Astra to discuss raising Jurgen as soon as the other business is taken care of. Sorry if it's an inconvenience. I am not a fan of writing walls of texts for character dialogue, especially about multiple different subjects.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cool, noted. I'm not gonna post IC tonight. The weather's super hot and I'm too tired to put thought into anything right now.  :Small Sigh:  Tomorrow.

----------


## Archmage1

Since we're both trying to persuade, maybe advantage might be appropriate?  Or something?

If you'd like a discrete roll for Violet... (1d20+6)[*13*]

*EDIT*  How to make Violet's day...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Man, this is gonna be embarrassing if Violet wins.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's super strong!

(1d20-2)[*4*] Strength!

It was only triple her roll?  That's a win, right?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

ooh what is this shiny object goldfeather has?  The Sphere of Personal Space?   :Small Big Grin: 

arcana: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It's his arcane focus. With that check, Astra can tell that he cast the spell _telekinesis_.

Which... actually doesn't need a focus to cast, so the fact that he used it is probably just a reflex, like when a fighter reaches for his sword.

----------


## WindStruck

I guess the thing is, after playing this pixie race for so long, which uses their own pixie dust as the focus, that it's just strange seeing people use objects to cast spells.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet just uses her never-ending good cheer to cast spells!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

In other news, I will be unavailable from the 8th to the 13, as I'll be in a place without trustworthy internet access.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> That went well 
> I'll make up something about that friendly contact.
> 
> And with that, its a level up for Akiko! Lvl5!
> 
> edit : little problem with my sheet link, so here's the new link : Akiko


I'm back! And still have to do my contact and my level, sorry.

----------


## Archmage1

And so, I'm alive!  And also haven't slept in 40 hours, but only another 6 or so until I can, so whooo...

----------


## Archmage1

And now that I'm a bit more awake, and can think, I can ask a question!

Is Violet still being held in telekinesis?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hmm. Hmmmmm. The _telekinetic_ grip requires active effort to maintain it. I think Goldfeather would hold it for maybe 12 or 18 seconds, then let go if it looks like you're not going to cause any more trouble.

I also appreciate that Violet is a bit of a wildcard in this scenario, because she's not been involved with any faeries previously. I think you can assume that Opal will have explained the basics of the hunt contest plan to you, about how it's meant to force the faeries to confront the drow and protect the forest. So you wouldn't be completely clueless.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> "But some of them, I think, are mean on their own."


In his prison cell, Elendar sneezes.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Tongue: 
Killing innocent children, just because they made a poor life decision... meanie!

----------


## Archmage1

As a minor side note, Sirithhyando, you might want to update your character description, as I think it's either out of date, or the sheet link isn't shared.

----------


## Sirithhyando

> As a minor side note, Sirithhyando, you might want to update your character description, as I think it's either out of date, or the sheet link isn't shared.


Got problems with the computer at home, couldn't do it. But now it's fix, should be able to take care of it tomorrow. Thanks

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Have you sorted out your level up yet? Which class will it be?

----------


## Sirithhyando

> Have you sorted out your level up yet? Which class will it be?


It's definitly going to be monk, its just that if i make the change then load the file again, the link will change again so i have to do it from home. (can't from phone or from work)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I don't really know if you guys have much left to discuss. You're free to go elsewhere or ask questions or whatever.

I'm aware that Violet doesn't have a place to sleep, so that might need to be dealt with...

----------


## Archmage1

That sounds almost like one of those planning things.

You know, those things Violet's really bad at?   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Well it is late in the evening I think, so we probably won't have much plans besides sleeping.

----------


## Sirithhyando

Finally was able to take care of the level up.
One question remain though, i've got a feat to choose. I was thinking of athlete to bring Akiko dex to 18 with the other nice abilities but decided to take a look at your fey folio before choosing.
The iteration that got the stalker have a racial feat for the stalker. So i was wondering if you'd accept using that feat. "Kyubi no kitsune"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, why not. Let's go for it. She can grow another tail at this point, if you like.

----------


## WindStruck

I wonder if we can do a bit of clothes shopping tomorrow and visit the kids. I hope they brought Jurgen back to life by then!

----------


## WindStruck

Are you waiting on anyone or anything?  Do you want us to  state what our characters want to do in the morning?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hm, I'm not really sure. I guess I felt like the scene wasn't completely over...

Actually, I should do something with Opal. She can probably leave the party at this point, I just need a minute to figure out how...

----------


## Majin

Well there's still Violet's question to the king.

----------


## Archmage1

I... could take Violet's offer back, if it's really coming out of nowhere?  I figured that the king seemed to be interested in our discussion, and it looked like Goldfeather was managing him, and everyone's heard stories of kings going out in normal clothing, so it would be a good idea?

----------


## WindStruck

Nah, that question seems perfectly normal for Violet.  lol, imagine taking the king on a little adventure, exploring secret passages he didn't even know existed!   :Small Tongue: 

Well, at least no one could tell us we aren't allowed to be there!

----------


## Archmage1

Sssh!  He'll be in disguise!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Sorry about the delay guys. Things have been pretty hectic here...  :Small Frown:

----------


## Archmage1

Do we leave the room?  I... kinda want to see what happens if we just keep procrastinating, in a cheerful fashion, but...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

well, I was assuming Astra was leading you out of the room, so... yes? You leave the room. You're finally free*!

*For a given value of free.

Also it won't rain in the enclave unless the King orders it, but I guess Violet probably wouldn't know that.

----------


## Archmage1

He is within earshot, and she does seem to be rather excited by the prospect, so maybe he might?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Sirithhyando

Sorry guys, its been difficult to login last couple of weeks and it probably will be worse for the next 2 months.
Ninja, feel free to take liberties with Akiko.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Frown:   Hopefully, things will get better?  Good luck!

----------


## WindStruck

Drats. Just when we think we've got a new person to play with!

----------


## Archmage1

Alas, life happens.  For example, come about mid December to mid January, I might see some disruptions in my ability to post, and my times of posting will certainly change(Planning an international trip.)

----------


## Archmage1

Well, I was going to wait until either Astra or Kyu posted, but Violet was going to chat with the crystal flower, and express amazement at things?  Also, follow along, sort of like that one friend you just can't quite get rid of?

----------


## WindStruck

I must have missed or forgotten that in Astra's room there was a statue.




> Astra's room includes a heavy wooden desk stocked with ink, quills and parchment, as well as a statue of an old (and very oddly dressed) faerie.


And since I was hoping to do a bit of clothes shopping tomorrow, I am just curious what that statue looks like...  Who knows, maybe it can be an inspiration!  Either of what to copy or what to avoid like the plague.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Or... is there carpet or a rug?  Violet isn't especially picky.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Man, I hadn't actually prepared a description of the statue. For one thing, whatever style it's displaying is surely many years out of fashion - Astra could probably deduce that much on her own. So let's see... the statue is wearing a knitted half-cape over what appears to be a leather wasitcoat and a very frilly, asymmetrical skirt. It has narrow, pointed boots and holds an important-looking scroll in one hand.

For Violet there are soft rugs and pillows and stuff, yeah. And, Kyu's bed is... I'll say it's halfling-sized.

----------


## WindStruck

looks like plenty of room for both Kyu and Violet on that bed if she's ok with it!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Alas, the IC thread had her following Astra, so she's following Astra.   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Kyu and Astra are right next door to one another, so don't be shy!   :Small Tongue: 

All I have to do is visit a bit and get Violet hooked on the big giant mirror and bed!

*Spoiler: about the flower*
Show

----------


## Archmage1

Noooo!  It still wanted to see the rain, and Violet was being careful, and making sure it was as ok as possible!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I can't wait to see how happy Violet is when she gets to level 13 and gains access to _resurrection_...  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

She might need to pick up fabricate, and jeweler's tools too, so she can make diamonds.

----------


## Majin

Kor gets Reincarnate at 9th. I wonder how it would work on Fey creatures? Also noticed it says "the spell forms a new adult body for it", so I guess that means a Reincarnated kid would also become an adult. Might not be the strangest thing to get used to

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Kor gets Reincarnate at 9th. I wonder how it would work on Fey creatures? Also noticed it says "the spell forms a new adult body for it", so I guess that means a Reincarnated kid would also become an adult. Might not be the strangest thing to get used to


I'll write up a new table for human-shaped fey for use with _reincarnate_. It won't work on plants, though.

----------


## Archmage1

Would Violet be able to use plant growth to help the flower?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Would Violet be able to use plant growth to help the flower?


Nah, I reckon that only works on plants that are, how do you say it... Alive.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Aw... but she tried so hard to keep the flower alive, so it could see all the interesting things!   :Small Frown:

----------


## Archmage1

Before I respond...
Is the flower dead-dead?  Or mostly dead?  Or dying?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well, it's always been dying. Plants just take a lot longer to fade out after the killing blow than animals do. Let's say it's on its very last legs, and will almost certainly die for good tonight.

----------


## Archmage1

In that case... would you allow a major image to turn Aster or Kyu's room into a rainy forest wonderland?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> In that case... would you allow a major image to turn Astra or Kyu's room into a rainy forest wonderland?


Yes, I'd allow that. You might want to get their permission first, obviously.

----------


## Archmage1

That sounds like a planning thing.  Surprises are good?  Everyone loves surprises!

----------


## WindStruck

Well I guess as long as it's an *illusion* and none of the scrolls and books get ruined, it'll be ok...

----------


## Pyon

Kyu wouldn't mind yeah as long as she doesn't suddenly get wet just before bed.

----------


## Archmage1

Surprise!

Hopefully, that came across well?  I hope?

(Also, Violet doesn't actually have hair, so no brushing the petal.)

----------


## WindStruck

Huh, where to begin. Let's start with a roll to see if Astra believes it is an illusion or not....

(1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Archmage1

Technically you don't get a roll until you try investigating it.  Or physically interact with it(Like, say, trying to touch the tree, or a flower.)

But you make it!

Edit:  I'm also an idiot, and this represents an excellently poor post.  I will endevour to do better in the future.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I think, if the illusion involves rain, it'd trigger the 'physical interaction' clause straight away. And you've seen Violet do magic before, so I figure Astra and Kyu would realise what's going on pretty quickly.

Once you know it's an illusion, you can still see it, but it becomes translucent.

----------


## WindStruck

I mean, I'd just think that it's *obvious* something overtly magical happened, and either Violet turned the whole place into a forest, somehow teleported us to another place without any sort of feeling..  or it's an illusion.   :Small Tongue: 

Plus, something of this scale materializing right in front of us should also be pretty blatant and suspect...

----------


## Archmage1

It's Violet?  When has she done things that weren't blatantly suspicious?   :Small Tongue: 

It is a really pretty forest grove, though.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

If there are any questions, concerns, or details you'd like about the illusion(Which, as you can probably guess, is of Violet's garden)

----------


## Archmage1

Hopefully, I'm not skipping too much?

----------


## WindStruck

Well sorry, I guess Astra isn't all that interested in conversing with flowers (nor has she the capability right now) but she's still happy to watch the show for a while.

----------


## Archmage1

No worries?  Violet's a bit... nutty.  But hopefully, this didn't cost too much time, or detract from your enjoyment of the game?

----------


## Archmage1

Other overnight things?  Stay up to keep the flower company?

Also, yes, since no one else is really interested in Violet's efforts, I'll seek to keep them off to the side from now on.

----------


## Archmage1

Staying up overnight to try to keep the lost flower comfortable and happy?  And I don't do a similar scene in the future, because no one else is interested?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It's fine. I think it's been good to establish Violet's character, etc. Anyway if y'all are done with this scene, we'll move on now. Or, well... tomorrow.

----------


## Archmage1

I think we are?  Violet's not really going to get any sleep this night, as she's going to stay up, keeping the flower company, and trying to help it be comfortable, and happy.(There might be soft singing)

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah, I think we're done.  imo can only do so much with a cut/dying flower.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Majin

Also I'm still here too! Sorry for the silence, didn't just have anything for Kor to do, besides sleeping.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

New day, new thread! Woo!

----------


## WindStruck

Sweet, a new thread!  Well at least we won't be stopped by a mod telling us to clear out this time...   :Small Eek:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I know, right! We weren't anywhere near 1,500 posts last time...

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah.   :Small Frown:   Well in any case, it was a convenient time to make a new thread I guess.

By the way, I've gone diving back into our archives of what we wrote before. It's.. kind of like binge reading web comics and stuff.  Good stories and stuff we made.  :Small Big Grin: 

(and flipping emotions quickly)

Also, along the same idea, lots of very cool stuff which was simply... forgotten with time.   :Small Frown: 

Makes me sad. But I suppose with the slower pace of game compared to real life, and well, actual real life and other games cluttering up one's mind, you'll tend to forget stuff!


Edit:

Aha!  I knew there were 10 alchemy recipes Astra had stuffed in her spellbook!

*Spoiler: stuff*
Show

Bottled Starlight, Bottled Twilight, Dust of Disappearance, Dust of Dryness, Dust of Sneezing and Choking, Feather Powder, Invisible Ink, Oil of Slipperiness, Potion of Animal Friendship, Potion of Fire Breath.


And if I recall correctly, she has all these recipes copied, but only actually memorized two. Which two? I'm not sure if it was random or not. Gotta keep digging.

Double edit: I also just stumbled across 5 scrolls Astra was gifted...  whoops!  Sometimes I wonder just how I was so darn irresponsible keeping track of everything...  Forgetting to add EXP when awarded was bad enough!

----------


## Archmage1

That does sound a little unfair.  I've had threads go over 1500 before, and not be canceled.

Has the flower died?(So I can include a quick wrap-up in the post)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, the flower is dead. It's still made of crystal though, so it won't actually _rot_ or anything...

----------


## Archmage1

Is anyone else planning on responding?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Aye, are Kor or Kyu up to anything this morning?

In other news, Sirithhyando has PMed me to say that he needs to pull out of the game due to real life stuff. So we're back to 4.  :Small Frown: 

I think we'll roll with this for now. You'll just have to make do without a big person!

----------


## WindStruck

Eeek!  But who's going to stop someone from grabbing Astra's hair!    :Small Eek: 

Well I'm sad to hear we lost them.  Would there, perhaps, be any plans to recruit another player?

Dang. If only I could be two people at once. I really wanted to play that Feywild Drow idea...

----------


## WindStruck

I think we're just waiting on Pyon, but I do think Kyu wanted to look for new clothes or start a fashion trend as well....

Probably just with more ribbons than Astra.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah. I'll give it a couple more hours just in case, then continue on that basis.

----------


## Archmage1

I was tempted to have Violet just pull everyone along as she left, but... it seemed to be a bit excessive.

----------


## Archmage1

Are there any dresses more colorful and amazing than Violet's petal dress?

----------


## WindStruck

I wonder if we need to poke Pyon...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Maybe, but I'll reply to the three of you tonight. There's plenty there to go on.

----------


## WindStruck

I've been looking forward do it.  Hope my idea/request isn't too crazy.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Do you mind too terribly if I back the scene up slightly?  Violet wouldn't have heard a buzzer before, so it would probably startle her, which will probably change the shopkeepers reaction.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm sorry, but this game is becoming painfully slow and neglected.

Can we fix this?

----------


## Archmage1

I can try!  Problem is, Violet doesn't really know enough people to drive things.   :Small Frown:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well, there's not a lot for me to resolve at the moment... Are you actually going to head off to see the human children? Or like... are you looking for some way to speed up the dressmaking?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet was going for heading out, but I was sort of waiting for some sign of agreement from someone else.
(She's also still worried about the alarm)

----------


## Majin

Really sorry for my silence, guess days just can easily slip by. 

Anyone else interested in pursuing those negotiations with the different nobles?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's always happy to help, although she might not be the best option to conduct negotiations.
Also, she doesn't actually know anything about the hunt.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra's next plan was to visit Jasper, as was asked of her when she got the chance.

She also does hope to speed up the dress making... I don't know if it's just that our gnome friend is terribly busy at the time, but having to wait two days just to take some measurements on top of two days for creating one is going to take forever OOC.

And like she said, not going to be surprised if something comes up, then she has to go, then never gets it.

----------


## Archmage1

Well, the first question is... who's going to be first to leave the shop?  I'd have Violet do it, but I don't currently know if she knows misty step or not.(Can't access her sheet while at work)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hey guys, visiting my parents right now so it's kind of hectic, but there should be a bit more time tomorrow. I'll catch up on the IC and shake things up as needed - the gnome can shoo you out of the shop if he has to. We'll figure out a way to bring Violet up to speed. Brace yourselves!

----------


## WindStruck

Basically, Astra will just help out a tiny bit, using the spells she suggested. And she's not not really asking for compensation, other than the process be expedited slightly. She's happy to come in the next day for fitting, or whatever he needs to do.   :Small Smile: 

Also, wow, been a while.  I hope the visit went well?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, it was good thanks! Not very restful, running around in and out of London four times in five days, but I did what I needed to do. Then this week was stressful too, catching up on everything I missed at work. One of my colleagues had her 50th birthday party yesterday, too, and I've got more travelling next week...

Busy time of year, I guess.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hmm. Let's see what the dice say...

(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Archmage1

Those look like some wonderful rolls.

----------


## Archmage1

Would any of the shops be selling food?  If so, what sort of food?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, you can find food shops. There's a good variety on offer, though the widest selection is in pastries, cakes and sweets. You can see at least four different pâtisseries with windows full of tiny cupcakes and impossibly intricate sugar sculptures.

----------


## Archmage1

I think Violet found the next place to visit.  Admittedly, her lack of ways to pay for things might be sad, but it is a long and noble tradition to sing for one's supper...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Nice posts, people. I will respond tomorrow, promise.

And Pyon, you're welcome to chip in whenever. It's not like Kyu is chained up in a dungeon somewhere...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's pretty much window shopping, wandering around, admiring the jewelry, the flowers, examining the more crafty places, and exploring.  And looking a bit lost and confused.

----------


## WindStruck

Hope you're having a merry Christmas everyone!  And happy new year, etc etc....   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Merry Christmas everyone!  And a happy New Year!(I might or might not have internet access around then.)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

_Wakes up from hibernation_

Hope y'all had a good Christmas! I'd better get back to it, eh?

I'm giving Astra advantage on that Deception check, due to the clever use of _prestidigitation_... (1d20+2)[*20*]
And I'll roll a Perception check to contest your stealth (though I'm not sure how it would really matter if they heard you coming): (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## WindStruck

My Christmas was kinda wild....

Some bad things happened, but some good came out of it.  Don't know if I should go into detail...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I mean... this probably isn't the best place to vent about real life stuff. Unless one of the other players is a qualified therapist or something...?

The way I see it, as long as no one's died or gone to jail, you're doing alright.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

Happy new year!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Happy new decade, even!

----------


## Archmage1

I'm sorry that my posts have been a bit simple lately, as I've been rather busy camping and visiting relatives. That should change in a month or so. On the bright side Violet gets to garden!

----------


## Majin

Happy 20s!

----------


## Majin

Arcana check: (d20)[*16*]

Let's roll stealth too: (d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Archmage1

Phone posting : colors are a pain.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Seems like I can only get the site to work on mobile at the moment though. Keep getting connection errors on desktop...

Anyway let's have a Perception check... (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Majin

So did Kor find out anything from that Arcana check?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> So did Kor find out anything from that Arcana check?


Yes, sorry. Update coming later today.

----------


## Majin

> Yes, sorry. Update coming later today.


Oh no problem, just checking since in case you were waiting an IC post from me.

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. Do Faeries have a 'boot camp' if they are predominantly fliers?   :Small Big Grin: 

Dunno what else you'd call it though.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well, they're still required to wear boots even if they don't walk in them. Also one of the standard punishments for indiscipline is having to shine boots, which is intended to be extra pointless because they never get dirty.

----------


## Archmage1

Er... are we supposed to be wearing boots?  Because that seems like a thing no one told Violet.   :Small Smile: 

As a side note, my holiday is now over, so I have better access to GitP, and should be able to respond to things in a more timely fashion.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Ah, but Violet isn't a soldier. She can dress however she wants.

I'm still getting connection errors half the time when I try to log in. What is going on with this site?

----------


## WindStruck

I don't really know. It could be an attack, but I have also seen the website owner claim the website is held together with duct tape and string.

----------


## Majin

Seems to be some server issues, could be under heavy load if someone is trying to do a DDoS attack. Or maybe they need to upgrade their plan. Seems to be working better now than in the evening though. Hopefully they get it sorted out.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hey guys, I don't know about you, but I'm really struggling to connect. I tried dozens of times in the last few days and not managed to load a single page. So apologies for the unscheduled delay. I'm thinking I'll give it a rest for a while, maybe try coming back next weekend?

So, please don't think I'm abandoning you! The game will continue once the site recovers!

----------


## Archmage1

Luckily, it seems to be doing a bit better at the moment?

On the flip side, I didn't get any emails for the posts today, so...

----------


## Archmage1

And... we're back!  Hopefully, this time, to stay?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yikes, famous last words eh?

Is everyone still here?

----------


## WindStruck

Well, your 2 most active players are...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Majin

Yup, still here! Glad they got everything sorted out.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Aight, I'mma put Kyu on autopilot until I hear from Pyon. Happy pancake day, people!

----------


## WindStruck

Ok, Kyu on autopilot.   :Small Tongue: 

*Spoiler: about knowledge*
Show

Since Astra knows about silvered weapons and devils, Astra would probably know about cold iron too, right?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

'Cold iron' isn't a thing in 5e, I'm afraid*. The only metals that matter for bypassing damage resistance are now silver and adamantine. And each only applies to 4 types of monsters.


*Granted, I did write a weakness to iron into my faerie race, but that's not a damage resistance thing, it's a 'faeries suffer the poisoned condition for a minute if they touch iron' thing. And it's triggered by _any_ form of iron or iron-alloy.
Incidentally, this is why I made a deliberate point of depicting Lydia in dark grey armour. In wearing it, she's making a statement along the lines of "I'm so tough, I can wear iron even though it's poisonous to me"... though in actual fact, her armour is made of silver that's been patinated to look like steel. But no one knows that.

----------


## Archmage1

Can Violet attempt to make out what each child is saying?

(I was going to give them garlands, but it probably makes more sense to do that after Jurgen gets better.   :Small Smile:  )

----------


## WindStruck

Aw man I was hoping Astra could see the kids too!

I'm not getting behind, am I?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well, the kids are all talking over each other right now. Maybe they'll slow down and take turns once they get over the initial excitement. Also if I ever find the piece of paper where I wrote down all their names...  :Small Eek: 

And, through the magic of the metagame, Astra will be receiving the palace messenger in my next post.

----------


## Archmage1

If it helps...

The Children:
Jack is the oldest. He's athletic and gung-ho, but also a bit of a troublemaker.
Lucinda is the smart one. She reads books, and seems to have the most aptitude for magic. She knows the cantrip gust.
Raven is snarky and a bit tsun-tsun. She argues with Lucinda a lot. Knows minor illusion.
Misty is a normal kid. A little bit sensitive, and interested in gardening and herbalism.
Jurgen (RIP) was actually a really good lute-player. Kind of looks like a young Mick Jagger?
Tadd is an amoral hellion. He is the quickest in a footrace though, and he can pick actual locks for real.
Mitch often gets dragged into Jack's misadventures. He seems to be weirdly talented at everything he turns his hand to. Knows light.
Petey is the youngest. He's bright and energetic, and he seems the most 'fey' from a cultural perspective.
Anja is observant and pragmatic. She doesn't talk much, but she knows mage hand and often uses it to pull pranks.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Awesome, thanks! I knew I'd typed it up somewhere, I just couldn't find it.

----------


## Archmage1

As a note, Violet does have things she'd like to say and do, but making a big epic speech around the resurrection of a fallen friend... that's something she's pretty worried about doing.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet does have plans, so many plans she doesn't know how to do them!  But probably some combination of them will work.  Hopefully.
Garlands for everyone!  :)

----------


## Archmage1

Is the lute in good condition?  Or would it benefit from some expert maintenance?

...
And how big are the crayons in relation to our gigantic selves?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well, if Violet was to investigate it, she would find that it's reasonably functional, the higher strings only slightly out of tune. There's a lot of cosmetic damage though: scratches, dents, ingrained dirt. It looks like it's seen many years of hard use.

And you can find some stubby crayons that are like 1 inch long. Unwieldy, but you can write with them.

----------


## Archmage1

Would Violet potentially have had any influence over the flowers used in the flower bed?

EDIT:  In other news, I'm not very good at writing songs, but hopefully the speech and the song makes sense?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, I kind of skipped over the last bit of preparations, but Violet was there. I'm sure she helped with the flowers.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Smile:   And edited in.  For reference, I've been using this site for flowers and their meaning.  http://thelanguageofflowers.com/

----------


## WindStruck

Hey guys, I'm going to be absent for nearly a week. Hope that doesn't slow you down too much.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

No worries, we'll just carry on until we get to a point where it seems like Astra would want to weigh in, then wait for you to get back. Stay safe, wherever it is you're going!

By the way, I would have given Astra and Violet inspiration there, but your sheets say you already have it.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet picked it up when she showed the flower the rain, and her garden.  And she hasn't rolled since.   :Small Smile: 

WindStruck, may you enjoy your trip!  Which hopefully isn't to quarantine.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, technically I am moving back to my hometown...  and THEN quarantine / following the stay at home orders that will inevitably come up.   :Small Tongue: 

Um. Not that I'm sick. I mean, who knows really. It should be better spending this time with my family anyway....

Thanks everyone.  Hopefully I can catch some WiFi on the way...

----------


## Archmage1

Stay well, and enjoy the prolonged family visit!

----------


## Archmage1

Violet tried to clean up Kor?  She does have prestidigitation.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To be honest, I'm not sure Kor is _ever_ presentable. He's a druid, and he doesn't wear clothes.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's really sneaky, and she has flowers!  They'll help to make _anyone_ presentable!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Majin

Stay safe Windstruck! (And everyone else too!)




> Violet tried to clean up Kor?  She does have prestidigitation.


Whoops, forgot to mention that, edited the post.




> To be honest, I'm not sure Kor is _ever_ presentable. He's a druid, and he doesn't wear clothes.


Well, there's the spell focus around his neck, but maybe that just makes it worse  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Reincarnation roll! (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Archmage1

Well... that's certainly a thing.  Hopefully, it's nice?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Apologies for the long cut scene... I know y'all didn't come here to read reams of narration, but I couldn't think of a better way to do that.

----------


## Archmage1

No worries!  An hour of sitting and waiting is a long time, and things had to happen...   :Small Smile: 

And now we've got Not Jurgen back!  Everything's right with the world once more.

Of course, I should probably figure out how Violet is going to begarland all the kids, and find a good moment to give Jurgen her cittern, but...

----------


## WindStruck

Nice rng!  Well, at least Jurgen didn't come back as a dark elf. That would have been awkward!

----------


## Archmage1

That would have been the perfect opportunity!  We'd have an emissary, someone who could teach them to be nice, so they can stop being mean!   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Well my trip is over at least, so there at least isn't any danger of me mysteriously never logging on again!   :Small Eek:

----------


## Archmage1

Is Jack referring to the Lute everyone signed?  If so, is it in the room?  Or is it still upstairs?

----------


## WindStruck

I'm sure it's very close...

----------


## Archmage1

Inside, Violet cries a little bit.  Astra could have asked her, and it'd have been lots of fun!  There'd have been music, and dancing, and really pretty lights, and fun!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck

Considering Astra was expressing her wonder outloud, you still have plenty of opportunity to explain how you think it's done!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

That'd be stealing though!  It was a compliment for Juniper, and it'd be really mean to try to make it about her.

 :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Lessons maybe learned:  Providing music for a parade might need more than just Violet, unless she's really loud, but that's not as nice.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> *enhance* some of your poems with a bit of music?


Kvothe the Bloodless would approve!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck

I'm glad you're smiling but, who is that?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh, well he's the main character from the books _The Name of the Wind_ and _The Wise Man's Fear_ by Patrick Rothfuss. He's very much a D&D style bard and his pet peeve is poetry. He loves music and hates everything about the idea of lyrics that are not set to music.

*Spoiler: This guy*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

Haha, IRL I'm kind of the opposite. Or... maybe not.

I like music, maybe similar classical, rock or somewhat techno end, but lyrics tend to ruin it for me. A lot of times you need to come up with the lyrics and music at the same time for something beautiful. When people try to cram lyrics into existing songs that didn't have them, I tend to cringe. Very hard.

----------


## Archmage1

Where as I'm not overly musical at all.  Which makes playing a bard a bit difficult, because I don't really know enough songs to set lyrics to.
And setting the lyrics properly can be tricky.

Or... I can just sort of ignore the music, and follow a format for music.   :Small Smile: 

I too enjoyed the The Name of the Wind, and The Wise Man's Fear, although I'd be tempted to say Kvoth is more of a factotum, but bard be good too.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Majin

Speaking of cramming lyrics to existing songs, I just recently found out Star Wars holiday special did this

----------


## WindStruck

*Stay back!!  Back I tell you!!*

----------


## WindStruck

That gives me an idea for another spell Astra can research! It ages the contents of a container. No creatures!

A level 1 spell.

Ages things 1 year per caster level. Max size is probably around..  2 gallons per caster level???  Use a higher level spell slot to double quantity and years aged.

So right now at level 5, she could age a cask of wine 5 years.  Using it on a level 2 slot, she could age it for 10 years. Using it on a level 3 slot, she could age it for 20 years!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

That's a really good idea. Scaling by caster level is only used for cantrips in 5e though. It'd have to be purely by slot level...


Astra's Instant Antique
_1st-level transmutation_

*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (a clock or hourglass)
*Duration:* Instantaneous

You increase the age of a Small or smaller nonmagical object that is not being worn or held - or the contents of a container no larger than 40 gallons - that you touch, by up to 1 year. If the target is perishable or subject to decay, it deteriorates according to its nature and the environment it is currently situated in; objects that improve with age do so along the same lines.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, you can increase the age of the target by a number of years equal to the square of the level of the spell slot (4 years at level 2, 9 years at level 3, etc.).


How does that sound?

----------


## WindStruck

Hey, that all sounds good!  But let's go for more alliteration.

Astra's Accelerated Antique?

Astra's Abrupt Antique?


...I don't know.  I think your first idea had a nicer ring to it.

----------


## Archmage1

Astra's Alacritous Antiquities?

----------


## WindStruck

> Astra's Alacritous Antiquities?


We have a winner!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I dunno... 'alacritous' is obscure and kind of a mouthful, and I actually think 'instant' is a better alliteration: A*stra*'s In*sta*nt Antique. It's subtle, but it trips off the tongue with a lovely rhythm.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, you've got a point too...

Hm. Well..  I'll have to actually set aside time to have the spell researched before the name is final anyway.   :Small Confused:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Are y'all waiting for me? Is it time to wrap this scene up?

----------


## Archmage1

I think it is, yes.   :Small Smile: 

Violet's brilliant plan:  We should have a party, with singing, and dancing, and deliciousness, and fun!

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah think we're about done here.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cool, I'll post tomorrow.

----------


## Archmage1

So many flowers!   :Small Smile: 
Hopefully, that all makes sense to everyone?

----------


## Majin

> Misty gets one of red roses and bells of ireland


Man, I wonder if anyone in-universe wonders what "Ireland" is  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

It's the name of the flower, so presumably not at all.   :Small Big Grin: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moluccella_laevis

And if people are wondering why other PC's didn't get garlands too... yes, there is a reason.

(Also, if it wasn't clear, Violet's perfectly happy to help everyone, but garlands first. :) )

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I think we'll call those 'shellflowers' in the Realms.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

And updated!

In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have given everyone one at the same go, but such is life, and Violet was excited.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

In other news, would you like me to post Violet's plans for musically gardening?  I promise, it'll only take her 8 hours, but it'll be really helpful!

----------


## Archmage1

Anywho, I've been thinking about this for a bit.

The garland post... was not really what it should have been.  I tried doing too much in one go.  Would you mind if I removed it, and re-did it, in a far more limited fashion?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Anywho, I've been thinking about this for a bit.
> 
> The garland post... was not really what it should have been.  I tried doing too much in one go.  Would you mind if I removed it, and re-did it, in a far more limited fashion?


Yeah, go ahead. I've not really gotten around to formulating a response yet.

----------


## Archmage1

Well... I suppose I really, really need to stop relying on the email alerts.  Reading posts now.

----------


## Majin

Yeah, I feel like they have been somewhat unreliable.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Can I just say, I really like Kor's druidic philosophy. It's got just the right level of seriousness and gravity to fit into the setting, whilst also adding an interesting layer to Kor's easygoing attitude. Like, he appears to do whatever he wants and to succeed at things through luck, but actually there is a logic underlying his actions, and it's no coincidence when things go his way. He's definitely a good influcence on the human children.

----------


## Archmage1

Kor is a very good druid indeed.  Subtle, but when roused, not so much.   :Small Smile: 

Violet, in comparison... not so amazing.  Downsides of being probably insane.
And she _still_ hasn't been told what the hunt's about.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Majin

Thanks, I appreciate that! I've been thinking druidic philosophy comes pretty easily to him, since he's naturally close to nature. But he's also naturally not that serious, so I'm glad the combination isn't working.

Uh-oh, sounds like Violet might be in for a bit of a surprise.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Just to clarify, which 'others' is Violet referring to?

----------


## Archmage1

Other children, in this case.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh right, yeah, because they're in different rooms. You can find Kor, Kyu, Raven, Anja, Jack, Mitch and Lucinda easily enough. Tadd and Astra are a bit out of the way right now.

----------


## Archmage1

Excellent!   :Small Smile:   I've got some reading to do, and a headache to wait out before Violet'll join the afterparty.   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

I feel like I should be much farther ahead, but I've barely done anything in these past weeks with the few, tiny updates.

----------


## WindStruck

Ooh, juicy drama!

How long ago does it say that this happened to Tadd?   And how far away is Shadowdale?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Like... Maybe 30 years ago? Shadowdale isn't super far away. It's vaguely to the northwest if I recall correctly; you should be able to find it on a map.

----------


## WindStruck

Interesting.. I thought so.  Yeah, I'm just not sure that will work at this point.

By the way, the way his story is, Tadd reminds me of this.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

It's be really fun to visit!  We could look around, and make sure everyone knows how to make a proper pillow, and make sure their gardens are ok, and we could even say hi, maybe, if they're really nice!   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Just remembered, I think I'm definitely going to need to make a persuasion roll.  If not now, probably for the next update...

*Spoiler: roll*
Show

persuasion: (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

And now, almost all the children have garlands!  If only we had a camera...   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

And now, the players seek each other!  But will they succeed?  Will they uncover the mystery of Tadd's past, or the mystery of the palace?  Find out next time, in A Faerie Affair!

----------


## Majin

Are we yet all in the same room?

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not sure if you all left the area, but Astra came back to the place we were originally at with all the kids.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet did leave the area, but came back with kids and garlands, and garlands on kids!  All the children(Except for Tadd) now have a wonderful garland.   :Small Smile: 

I'm just waiting for confirmation that times are synced, and everyone's there before giving Tadd his.   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Well Astra was doing something secret with Tadd, but they're back now.  You can definitely give him a garland.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

And Violet doesn't want to upstage Astra, but, well, Violet's spells, while much less useful in a lot of situations, are a bit more visually impressive.   :Small Frown:   Thus, wondering if Astra wants help.

----------


## Archmage1

I'm currently thinking conversations are continuing as Violet continues singing twinkle twinkle little star, so I'll respond, well.... later?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet:  Keeping politically informed, like any good earthworm.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

There's asking nicely, and then there's asking really nicely, and _then_ there's asking really, really nicely and making sure that all other outcomes are actively bad for the askee.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Incidentally...

If we're playing a primarily social campaign, with some avoidable combat, Violet'll be fine.

However, if we're aiming to do a more combat heavy campaign, it might be wise for me to create a different character.  Violet's not a good choice for such a campaign, and judging by how the last bit of IC has been going, that may be an issue.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, my character has been going the whole game without any real offensive spells...   unless now you consider Bestow Curse as one.  Might just be the nastiest thing she ever gets, honestly.

Really depends on what you want to do. If you want to keep playing Violet, keep playing her.  If you'd rather make something else, well, I'm sure we can work that out, too.

----------


## Archmage1

Bestow curse is pretty nasty.

Violet's most offensive one is either suggestion, or plant growth.   :Small Smile: 

I'm all for a more social approach, but from the conversation, it seems like that's almost been dismissed, and I think that between the three of us we'll struggle to win fights, but we can probably avoid them pretty well.

And Violet's pretty fun to play.  Admittedly, getting the right mix of silliness and seriousness is a bit tricky, but that's a part of the fun too.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I mean, we can keep the focus of the game on social situations easily enough. The whole point of the hunt was to get Soren and Reena to work together to defeat the drow - so it'd be the faerie soldiers doing the bulk of the fighting - and it's been established that their combined power should be more than a match for what is a fairly small expeditionary force.

The next big story scene is going to be when the two courts come together to kick off the hunt, which is sure to be a delicate social situation. And then there will need to be some kind of peace discussions if and when the drow are defeated. There's certainly a risk of combat happening at various points, and I think Kor wants to have some involvement in the actual _hunting_, but Violet and Astra should be fine.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Smile:   Then Violet'll have a wonderful time!

And get to hunt for other bards, to get a parade going!

----------


## Majin

I'm fine OOC too about pursuing non-combat solution, though Kor did promise he'd be there to keep an eye on one of the nobles (and help make a bear-tank)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To note, in case Archmage isn't aware: the others met Lady Claddath on their journey up to Cormanthor. They know she's a powerful arcane caster and from what Elendar says, she's presumably not particularly friendly with the Cult of Lolth.

----------


## Archmage1

Thank you, I was indeed not aware.  OOC division in the ranks is probably the most reliable way to repel the attack, even if it isn't the perfect solution.  IC, Violet has lots of questions to ask about the tree, and, well, getting the background about the drow. But she's trying really, really hard on focusing, and finding a way to get the drow to be nice.

I do find it amusing that Astra seems to think Violet would be deterred from visiting Lady Kenafin by things like common sense, reason, guards...

Elendar, on the other hand, might realize that none of those things really register to her.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Hey now, that's not entirely fair to Violet.

She's collected quite a bit of valuable information.

That there's a split in command, one seems to be primarily focused on the church, and one doesn't.
That the church leader likes snakes, and is quite concerned about appearances.  Which means that a faux victory might be viable.  Also, that dressing well will enhance our ability to chat.
The split suggests that this is political, rather than a racial drive, so a better chance for peace there.(A distraction from troubles at home).
Lady Kenafin is scary, so her followers might have other options, given sufficient inspiration.

Plus, there's always phase two of the conversation:  Suggestion enhancement!  Everyone likes a little enchantment in their interrogations, right?

OOC causing an internal schism is likely our best hope.

----------


## WindStruck

Well you're right about that.  We have got some useful information.  Violet's intent, though..   :Small Big Grin: 

But will Astra catch on?   insight: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Archmage1

As it might be slightly relevant, does Violet actually know about any nice divine beings that also exist somewhere other than in her imagination and hopes?
(1d20+2)[*20*] religion?

And am I correct in OOC assuming standard forgotten realms cosmology?(Which I might need to read up on for 5e, since I know the 3.5e ones)

And with a 20, I think I can probably safely assume that she's at least somewhat aware of most of the relevant divinities?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, more or less standard Realms cosmology. Planes-wise it's a Great Wheel situation, if that ever becomes relevant. I'm gonna say all of the Dark Seldarine other than Lolth are dead, except Eilistraee, who was resurrected 5 years ago. If Elendar was to turn his back on Lolth and rededicate his life to doing good, she would be his most likely destination. I guess with a 20, we could say Violet just suddenly remembered that fact... not sure how she'd know that, but I guess bards are good at collecting random trivia even when they live alone in the woods.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Smile:   This should be fun.  Assuming Violet's silliness is sufficiently persuasive.  And Elendar is sufficiently contrite...

Edit:  To be clear, I'm considering this after your next post, not currently.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Okay, I'll make a response this afternoon.

----------


## WindStruck

Now I'm wishing one of our characters had more experience with fishing to bring up the analogy of the crab bucket mentality...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet:  Trying to be persuasive.

It seemed like what she'd try to do.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It's definitely smart to appeal to his selfishness rather than trying to get him to do the right thing for its own sake... Give me a Charisma (Persuasion) check please!

----------


## Archmage1

Being nice is like being fishing.

Persuading someone to do something nice is giving them a fish.

Persuading them that being nice is better than being mean is teaching them to fish.   :Small Big Grin: 

(1d20+6)[*25*] Persuasion!   :Small Smile: 
(I really should have taken expertise in persuasion, rather than performance.  Ah, well.)

----------


## WindStruck

Well with that roll, it seems violet knocked that ball out of the park!  And yes, Astra is also impressed!

----------


## Archmage1

Anywho, next step... Muffins!  At least, once Violet remembers that there were muffins in the offing again.

And then... maybe finding musicians for a victory parade?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Apologies for the slow posting... I kind of fell down a youtube rabbit hole for a few days there.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Archmage1

No worries!   :Small Smile: 

Violet would look tired, but she's much too excited to let anything silly like that slow her down!

----------


## WindStruck

Let's try an alchemy roll!  I guess that'll by my Arcana skill.

(1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## WindStruck

Oh!  Nice!

And while I'm on a roll, maybe there's something Astra could do to help Kor heal his tooth?  She can cast cure light wounds..  and there's also the medicine skill.

Medicine: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I guess we tell stories about a 'tooth fairy' for a reason, eh?!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Majin

I imagine there are some fairies in Faerun who like collecting teeth, just for fun.

----------


## Majin

Hmm, Ninja, did Astra and Violet regrow Kor's tooth completely, or just attach the chipped off bit?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I was imagining more of a reattachment of the chipped part. _Cure wounds_ isn't powerful enough to regrow lost parts, and a medicine check seems like it would represent a normal 'real life' kind of dentistry.

Obviously if you did that in real life, the repaired tooth would be weak and fragile, but I feel like faerie dragon teeth can regrow naturally over time so the repair only needs to hold for a few days.

----------


## Majin

Gotcha. And I mean sharks can regrow their teeth without magic (as far as I know) so it wouldn't be too out there that a (faerie) dragon could as well.

----------


## WindStruck

Am I going to need to make another roll?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Probably not to be honest, I just thought I'd let you dictate the scene a bit.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

So, we have cake.  And cake swords clubs.(Not sure I'd really want to eat a cake that stabbed someone)  And maybe cake rations too!

But, what's next?  Back to the palace, to rest?  Or something else?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It's up to you guys, where do you wanna go next? I don't think I've got anything left to say in the current scene, at least.

----------


## WindStruck

Probably time to turn in for the day!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Apologies for the lack of posting. I've been super tired since the clocks went back. It gets dark at like 3:30 now...  :Small Frown:

----------


## Archmage1

Hm... Maybe... maybe the food theft might have been the ideal time for invisibility.   :Small Smile: 

But things will be interesting!

----------


## Archmage1

When you say snaffle... is Violet able to steal the entire platter, or can she just take some of the contents(preferably without making it look like any were removed)?

As a side note, are there any unattended seeds?(Like cherry pips, stone fruit seeds, and so forth?)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, I meant the whole platter. It's a faerie-sized platter, so probably smaller than a human-sized saucer, but with like 20 tiny jellies on it. You could put it back with some jellies removed if you wanted.

And sure, there are discarded pips and stones around. Fill your boots!

----------


## WindStruck

So... was Astra's business just overlooked?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh, yeah, sorry. I was half asleep when I made that post. You didn't explicitly say what business you were going about, so I assumed you were stalling so Violet could do her thing, but now I realise that it was obvious what you meant. I'll post again this afternoon.

----------


## Archmage1

Majin, is Violet able to meet Kor as he departs?

----------


## Majin

> Majin, is Violet able to meet Kor as he departs?


Yeah, I imagine he'd want to see who 'won'.

----------


## Archmage1

It's always fun!  One more post from each of us, and I think the scene will be done?  Kor will be fed, and then Violet and Kor can fly off, to seek other things to do?

----------


## WindStruck

Merry Christmas all!

It's been busy that's for sure.  I hope you all have been doing well, lockdown or no lockdown...

----------


## Archmage1

Happy Holidays to all!

Only slightly delayed.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Whew, 2020 is almost over. Hope you had a good Christmas and you're staying safe. Looks like my country is going back into full-on lockdown, so that's going to be interesting. Not that I ever really came out of lockdown mode the first time...

----------


## Majin

Happy New Year! Man, this year sure found a way to be both weird and dull at the same time. Let's hope things'll start normalizing this year, though I'm not holding my breath just yet...

----------


## WindStruck

Are we back to normal?  Ish?   :Small Big Grin: 

still minus lockdowns and other nonsense, but still...

I was thinking, this thread is quite old. A year and a half old!  At least Astra's entry in the wardrobe section can finally be updated!   :Small Big Grin: 

And maybe other silly statistics:  length of hair.  how many days without shoes.  (my guess is all of them!)

----------


## Archmage1

Normalcy.  That would be nice...

But welcome back!  

Sadly, I had to resist the temptation to have Violet pretend to be illiterate for Lionstar, but it seemed a bit over the top silly.
The poem I swiped is called The Snow Fairy, by Claude McKay.

----------


## Archmage1

In retrospect, it might be slightly sad that Violet's goal was hugs, and she over-succeeded.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Argh, sorry guys, I didn't even realise it'd been so long since I'd checked in. The days are all blurring together and I'm really struggling for motivation right now. New IC post tomorrow, for sure.

----------


## Archmage1

I can certainly understand that!  It's been a long year so far... especially after last year...

----------


## WindStruck

I hope you've been doing alright, Ninja...   :Small Frown:

----------


## WindStruck

If you ever get around to updating the first page of this thread, you can link to this post for Astra's updated wardrobe:

Astra wears a colorful, two-piece gossamer silk ensemble. Described as "more hole than cloth", the thin fabrics leave her entire abdomen, collarbone, and limbs exposed. The azure silk on the bottom layer is quite small, amounting to little more than skimpy underwear. The orange silk above that is hardly any better; it covers slightly more but is lighter and more sheer. Lastly, the top layer is comprised of brilliant, yellow silk and covers a bit more, similar to a petite tube top and mini sarong. This fabric is very light and loose and flows freely. However the silk is so airy and translucent that it only serves to accent the rest of the outfit. The theme Astra was going for were colors of a candle flame.

And still, she doesn't wear shoes. She must have gone her whole journey so far without any!

---

Astra, the fashionista of the future! Pushing the envelope and making parent faeries wring their hands!

----------


## Archmage1

And thus, some slight editing to improve the gracefulness of Violet's sudden departure from the classroom.

----------


## Majin

Sorry, took kinda long for me to reply too.




> Argh, sorry guys, I didn't even realise it'd been so long since I'd checked in. The days are all blurring together and I'm really struggling for motivation right now. New IC post tomorrow, for sure.


Yeah, I feel you there for sure. At least the situation might normalize this year...  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

(1d20+4)[*21*]
(4d8)[*11*]

----------


## Archmage1

I find it amusing that today is, in fact, the day of reckoning for the hunt, and Violet hasn't actually realized that.    :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

How has life been treating everyone?  My life's been... interesting, of late.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm just plodding along at a relaxed pace, I guess...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Majin

Just been boring, I guess, days blurring together...  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Gotta watch out for that relaxed pace... once you get into a groove it can be hard to pick it back up again.  :Small Sigh:  Well, I'll have and IC post up later tonight.

In other news, I've gotten comlpetely addicted to Valheim the last couple of weeks, so uh, sorry about that. Did get my first dose of Covid vaccine though, so feeling good about that.

----------


## Archmage1

I have heard Valheim is a pretty fun game.  I've been avoiding it, because I'm playing through a bit of a backlog(My current game was released in 1999, so I've got a few years to go).

I'm glad to hear you've gotten your first dose of Covid.  That's a good thing indeed!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To be fair, 1999 was a golden year for video games. Most of my favourites are from that one year: _Pharaoh, SimCity 3000, Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Baldur's Gate, Dungeon Keeper 2, Age of Empires 2_... that was my whole entire childhood. I also think I got _Pokemon Red_ in 1999, though it was released the year before. Actually thinking about it, it was probably a present for Christmas 1998.

----------


## WindStruck

So, I tried to draw Astra in a style similar to OOTS, but not quite as stick figurey.  I noticed a couple things.

Astra is practically naked. Guess it's a good thing she got that ring of protection (?) but she honestly might give it to a teammate that needs it more.

The blue, orange, and yellow don't really look like a flame when combined in their layers. It's rather brownish-gold, but it still looks pretty nice, even though it's not as envisioned.

---

Um, anyway, yeah..  It's been like a month since the last posts. I think that's way too relaxed?? Hopefully we can ween ourselves back onto once a week at least, and maybe bump it up after that?

Maybe consider making replies for those who have posted quickly, even though another may be lagging behind? Oh, who am I kidding...    :Small Frown: 

---

I don't think I was playing any of those games except the first two pokemon. And maybe older stuff on the N64.  Gosh, it's so hard to remember what I was even doing....   yeah, there was a lot of homework too, and stupid sports things I actually didn't want to do.

Never heard of Valheim, but I feel quite busy right now and almost certainly shouldn't look at it.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Majin

Like the Astra pic!

I've been curious about Valheim, seems like fun. Some friends are interested too, but they're a bit wary because it's early access. Our co-op game's been Sea of Thieves, but I feel like we're all getting maybe a bit tired of it. Currently been playing Hades, it really is damn good!

Glad to hear about the vaccine!

----------


## WindStruck

Wow, did all three of us reply to the IC thread before 24 hours?  That's quite a record for a while...

----------


## Archmage1

We did indeed manage it!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Wow, did all three of us reply to the IC thread before 24 hours?  That's quite a record for a while...


Aww man, I should have checked in sooner. I was thinking like _ah, I posted last week, I can give them another day_ for like... the entire last week. And then before I knew it, two weeks had passed. I'll post tonight *and* check back in on Friday.

Nice work on the avatar! Really rocking that 2020 'all of the hairdressers are closed because of Covid' look!




> I've been curious about Valheim, seems like fun. Some friends are interested too, but they're a bit wary because it's early access.


As to this, I'd say some parts of the game are pretty janky, but to be honest that actually enhances the experience of playing it. It's a bit like _Dwarf Fortress_ in that way: you can use your creativity to work around the bugs and limitations of the game, and succeeding at things feels more rewarding when you do it _despite_ the game mechanics. The graphics are interesting too. The models and textures are extremely basic, like as if they were 25 years out of date, but the lighting and particle effects are amazing. In screenshots it looks a mess, but once you spend a few minutes in the game, it's clear that it was all intentional. The effect it creates is magical.

----------


## WindStruck

> Nice work on the avatar! Really rocking that 2020 'all of the hairdressers are closed because of Covid' look!


Thanks! I do admit it looks kind of like dreads or something, though this is really only due to my limited ability to draw anything, let alone, accurately and pleasingly depict hair.

This avatar took me over 5 hours to make...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I'm just thinking here... does Violet know where Astra and Kor are? If not we might just have to handwave it that she happens to find them without too much trouble, becuase it's about time we got the party back in one place.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet does have an idea where they are, as it was cleverly discussed during Kor's kitchen escapades.   :Small Smile: 

Of course, she might be wrong too, or go to the wrong portal, but...

----------


## Archmage1

I'm currently wondering if it is time to givee Cassie a chance to speak, or if Violet should continue being Violet.   :Small Smile: 

She... isn't terribly invested in the parade thing, honestly.  Some guy who she doesn't know asked for it without even explaining what it was, so he probably doesn't know either.  Her loose "plan", honestly, was to talk a bunch of people into it at the final party?

----------


## Archmage1

On the other hand... does it make sense for me to create a different character that does participate in the hunt, while Violet does Violety things in the background?  Otherwise, we're going to have a split party, probably for some time.

----------


## Majin

> On the other hand... does it make sense for me to create a different character that does participate in the hunt, while Violet does Violety things in the background?  Otherwise, we're going to have a split party, probably for some time.


Could maybe also use an NPC statblock, if it's a one time thing, up to Ninja of course

----------


## Archmage1

That would also be a great option, although the question would be how frequently this sort of thing will be.

----------


## Archmage1

Ninja_Prawn, are you all right?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, I'm alright, just been busy. Sorry about the delay.

If you want to create a different character to participate in the hunt, I will allow that, though it would be nice if Violet could be involved in some capacity too. A key part of the event is retelling the stories of it afterward, which might be something Violet could do. Also we're likely going to be splittnig the party anyway, since Astra and Kor are working with different groups of NPCs... though the Special Department faeries are free to go wherever, so they can stay close to Kor's group if they want.

I guess you could take control of an existing NPC, probably one of Astra's companions or Hans the ballistics expert, if any of them take your fancy. You'd still have to work out their stats, though.

The IC thread doesn't really look like it needs input from me, I assume we're waiting for Archmage to bring in a new character?

----------


## Archmage1

I'm glad to hear that you're doing well!

If we're all going to split up anyway, then the decision to not bring Violet shouldn't split the party more than it would have anyway, so there probably isn't a reason to make another character  :Small Smile: 
She could be quite helpful on an expedition, or quite annoying.  And her showing in the drow battle was mostly being useless.  

As for IC, I was actually thinking that Cassie might have a response to the discussion?

----------


## Archmage1

And, what is Inspiration for but to be used when needed?  (1d20+6)[*11*] Persuasion, the 2nd!   :Small Smile: 

Edit:  Well, at least inspiration gives advantage?   :Small Frown:

----------


## Archmage1

Does Violet recognize these spiders, having grown up from the dispersed spider swarm?

Edit:  Also, what's Cassie doing?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Nah, these are different spiders.

And Cassie is hiding, she has nothing to offer in a fight.

----------


## Archmage1

That is good!
Downside:  Violet also has very little to contribute here.  Plant Growth is about it?

(1d20+4)[*14*] Initiative!

----------


## WindStruck

They're ten-foot-tall spiders?   :Small Eek: 

Is that in faerie feet?  lol

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Ahaha, no, that's 12-inches-feet. There's a reason they're called 'giant' spiders!

I kind of figured that my prior narration hadn't really driven home the size disparity... but yes, these are spiders the size of horses, and the Special Department faeries look like insects flitting about them, stabbing away with their tiny weapons.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Con save: (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## WindStruck

Sorry to be retconning things..  did that one spider have the disadvantage on its attack?   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh, because of the _frostbite_! I totally forgot. Lemme roll another die...

(1d20+5)[*12*]

12 is a miss, so Archibald is actually fine!

----------


## WindStruck

Yay!  I knew that crazy old crotchety faerie wouldn't be put down that easily!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Wonderful!  Reasons why Kor is amazing!  He saved Archibald's life, without Archibald ever knowing it!  The attack was too big for a Violet distraction to work.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Alright, another Con save... (1d20+1)[*12*]

...another failure.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

No one but spiders were hurt during the fight, right?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

That's right. The spiders didn't land any hits in the end.

----------


## Archmage1

Excellent!  That means that Violet can spend her time being naive and innocent, instead of actually having to work and cast healing spells!   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

I think you mentioned something about being able to make up to four wisdom checks to try to find herbs on the way?  Was that the right kind of roll?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Right, yes, that was Wisdom (Nature) checks. I believe that means a +2 modifier for you. You can go ahead and make those now. An 11 or more is a success.

----------


## Archmage1

If you're looking for things, and Violet notices, she'd be happy to help(Especially if it means not hurting any flowers), which might give you advantage?  (Or it might mean that Astra gives Violet advantage, as her nature is a +4(+5 if wisdom is used, instead of int))

----------


## WindStruck

Sure, I guess Violet could help?

(1d20+2)[*8*]
(1d20+2)[*21*]

(1d20+2)[*15*]
(1d20+2)[*17*]

(1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*3*]

(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, Violet can help, since she wasn't doing anything else that would take up her attention.

In total, Astra is able to gather enough herbs to make three doses of her poisonous concoction. Also, if you want to give it a name, you're welcome to do so. For reference, the poison's mechanics:
*Spoiler*
Show

A creature subjected to this poison must succeed on a DC 14 Constitution saving throw or become poisoned for 24 hours. The poisoned creature is unconscious, but wakes up if it takes damage.

This is a contact poison that affects any creature that touches it.

----------


## WindStruck

I don't know about giving that stuff a name..

But I do think Astra needs to start making that poison. I'm guessing it could take some time, and we probably don't have a lot of that right now.

----------


## Archmage1

Sorry about the delay on posting for Violet here.  I'm hoping someone else will post first, so I can work with that.  :)  My initial ideas were to try creating a party in that empty area, or to try planting and growing an amazing garden there, to try to encourage both courts to be in the same area, but those both seem slightly silly, in the wrong way.

----------


## WindStruck

I was actually thinking trying to lure them into the no man's land would have been funny.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Archmage1

That it would be, but it'd be a lot more fun with some preparation.  Some wonderful flowerering vines forming a beautiful canopy, some food and drinks, wonderful surroundings, music...  :)

Definitely something to be done, but... maybe not immediately.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> I'm guessing it could take some time


Actually, the processing time was priced in - the plants you've picked are already plenty toxic, all you need to do is crush them up and maybe add some water. The assumption was that you could do that 'on the hoof', at the expense of not being able to keep watch for ambushes.

----------


## WindStruck

That seems pretty potent and deadly.

Almost like an animal could just take a bite or accidentally brush up against it and get knocked out.   :Small Eek:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Well yeah, I mean that's why there are so many plants with names like dogbane, wolfsbane, henbane, cowbane, sheep's-bane etc. Animals poison themselves all the time.

But also, your poison doesn't actually deal any damage. It just puts people to sleep, so...

----------


## Majin

Sorry being quiet. Meant to post, but I've been getting distracted. 

So Kor will look around for random animals, perception maybe? (d20+7)[*14*] plus guidance (d4)[*3*]


If he finds one, he'll cast Speak with animals normally.

I don't know if Kor can help with the poison? He has herbalism kit proficiency.

----------


## Archmage1

On a slightly unrelated note, how far can plant growth be pushed?  Would Violet be able to use it to create an epic outdoors party space?(Using existing plants, some of her seeds, and maybe some other things she finds?)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Sorry being quiet. Meant to post, but I've been getting distracted.


No worries, it's been the same story for me this week. Had a couple of long work trips that used a lot of energy... and there are more coming next week too.  :Small Sigh:  I guess that's to be expected, with hardly having left the house for 16 months. There's quite a backlog of on-site work that needs our attention.

I'll post IC tomorrow.

As for _plant growth_, I would say that the 8-hour 'enrich the land' version could definitely be helpful in setting up a Violet-style party space. You'd still need to do some gardening to neaten it up, but that shouldn't be a problem for you.

----------


## Archmage1

Then I think we, well... Violet, anyway, has a plan.   :Small Smile:   It's around noon now, right?

----------


## Majin

Let's try that animal handling then!

(d20+4)[*7*] + Guidance [/roll]d4[/roll]

----------


## Majin

Plus guidance (d4)[*2*]

Hmm, though that probably didn't help much.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, no animals to be found right now I'm afraid.

----------


## Archmage1

What does Queen Reena look like, and what is she wearing?  Are any of the courtiers quite fancy?

(This might have something to do with Violet introducing herself.)

Edit:  I could make something up, if you'd like?(Sparkly unicorns?)  And I presume there's a description of Reena in one of the older threads?

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not entirely sure (or can't remember) but I distinctly remember that *black* is quite prominent in Reena's court. They don't seem to like colors, especially pink much. Or ribbons...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The fashion in Reena's court was indeed for uniform, clean-cut, black clothes (think _gakuran_), and Kyu's ribbon game did not go down well. Your first sight of Reena was here... I don't think I ever said any more than that about how she looked. She's still wearing her mail, which doesn't shine nearly as brightly under actual sunlight as how it did in the flickering firelight of her throne room. The material is gunmetal grey, presumably from some sort of lacquer. It extends to her elbows and includes a knee-length skirt; she also wears armoured boots and gauntlets. In addition, she is now wearing some fabrics over the top: a tabard and a long, hooded cloak, both black with sliver trim. Propped up against her seat (a high-backed wooden throne, roughly two feet tall) is a massive sword, fully fifteen inches long.

Reena's face is intense, the dark make-up making her large red eyes seem to glow like embers in a fireplace. Her frowns, especially, are very expressive. He skin is pale and her hair (which she wears in a bob) is almost black, darker even than Lydia's, with just a hint of mahogany showing where the sun strikes it. You couldn't possibly guess at her age, though that is not unusual for fey creatuers. She is not wearing her crown for the hunt; instead she has opted for a narrow circlet of white metal, studded with princess-cut rubies.

Her courtiers seem to have opted for a more expansive wardrobe than what they were wearing in their own court. Most of the colours are still sombre, but several of them have traded blacks for dark blues, greens and browns. The cuts are a little less militaristic and a little more artistic; some are asymmetrical in places, you spot a few ruffled sleeves and small bits of embroidery here and there. Overall you'd still say their attire was more practical and uniform than that of Soren's court, but it isn't quite as oppressively spartan as what you saw them in previously. It all looks to be of exceptional quality, of course.

----------


## Archmage1

Are the courtiers Astra sized?  Or are they more Ori sized?  And from the initial introduction, is Reena medium as well?

I thought King Soren was more on the Astra sized list, but are most of Reena's followers bigger?

----------


## WindStruck

She's a Faerie and should be Astra-sized. 

I think she was just sitting at a throne far, far too big for her. Because badassery and royal snobbery.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

So poor Ori's the only giant in the area?

And sitting in a chair sized for a half orc... that seems like a great way to seem like you can't fill your role.  Very sad messaging.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

This is correct, Soren, Reena and most of the courtiers are faeries, who are 9-12 inches tall. There are _some_ Small and Medium creatures around - satyrs, gnomes, nymphs and elves mainly - but they are rare.

With the half-orc sized throne, the seat of it would be pretty high up for any tiny creatures at ground level. So even if the proportions of the throne dwarf Reena, she's still perched way up above her subjects. If it would seem less ridiculous, she could have been standing rather than sitting.

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Smile:   That works, and I think Violet's most recent conversation stands.  I was really, really tempted to ask about the split between the courts, but that seemed like a think to ask about slightly later.

----------


## WindStruck

> And sitting in a chair sized for a half orc... that seems like a great way to seem like you can't fill your role.  Very sad messaging.


Oof.  That seems like an insight Violet might not want to mention..

But then again, she wasn't there to see that, so that won't come up!  Hopefully.

----------


## Archmage1

Indeed!

Violet had to try really hard to not lambast the Queen for her dour and boring clothing too!  With black hair, red eyes, pale skin... she could do lots of things that weren't grey!  Like... silvers, and golds, and sparkles, and lots of things!

----------


## Archmage1

To make sure I'm not being crazy, are we using the sorcerer/bard swap one spell after a long rest rule?  If so, Violet could swap a spell for Sending the next time she rests.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

No, I'm sticking with the RAW on that. You can only replace a spell on level up.

----------


## WindStruck

This is reminding me of those homebrew spells we came up with.

Let's see if I can remember.  Leaves to Laquer?   The instant antique one?   And then Kyu's Wondrous Ray of Wonders.

Unfortunately, I don't think Astra has had any time to research anything.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The instant antique spell was written up as below:




> Astra's Instant Antique
> _1st-level transmutation_
> 
> *Casting Time:* 1 action
> *Range:* Touch
> *Components:* V, S, M (a clock or hourglass)
> *Duration:* Instantaneous
> 
> You increase the age of a Small or smaller nonmagical object that is not being worn or held - or the contents of a container no larger than 40 gallons - that you touch, by up to 1 year. If the target is perishable or subject to decay, it deteriorates according to its nature and the environment it is currently situated in; objects that improve with age do so along the same lines.
> *At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, you can increase the age of the target by a number of years equal to the square of the level of the spell slot (4 years at level 2, 9 years at level 3, etc.).


But I don't think you did find time to learn it yet.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, yes, and Dumpling!

The magical mule that appears and disappears whenever it is convenient!   :Small Big Grin: 

...but I suppose, that's only from player perspective.

----------


## Majin

> Oh, yes, and Dumpling!
> 
> The magical mule that appears and disappears whenever it is convenient!  
> 
> ...but I suppose, that's only from player perspective.


I just assume the characters spend every minute off-screen taking care of it  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

And by now, Dumpling's hair would have been quite well woven with flowers...

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. I definitely need to get Astra helping with that arcane diagram.  She will feel much more useful than arranging flowers..   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

Especially when Violet starts the plant growth, for eight hours of classical music, and dance...

Which, ah... raises an important question:  Are we aiming for the party to be soon, or later?

----------


## Archmage1

What time is it currently?  If Violet takes 8 hours to sing to the plants, and the trees, to help them become all that they can be(And to prepare an amazing party space), what time would it be then?

----------


## Archmage1

Is it sad that it would probably be pretty entertaining if we did need to hunt down the retreating wine?  It would be quite thematic...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> What time is it currently?


I think it's late morning. 11am or so.

You probably don't need the party to be _underway_ to attract Hefeydd's attention. Just the promise of it should be enough.

----------


## Archmage1

Much partying shall be had, in the evening!

Also, it would be nifty if dusk was around 7... something about finishing the epic party space just as the sun departs...

----------


## Archmage1

How is the ivy suspicious?  Is the plant itself suspicious(Poison ivy, or something similar?)  Is it growing in a suspicious manner?  Does it seem like a sigil of some sort?

Is it wearing a top-hat and monocle? :P

Violet is kinda cheating the spell by fluffing it as singing and dancing around the area, but she might be able to give it a lookit?

----------


## WindStruck

Also might anyone else notice this suspicious ivy, or is it just Violet?

I have a theory.  Maybe that ivy will become a gateway for the tardy prince to step through.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> How is the ivy suspicious?


In the sense that its tendrils seem to be forming into unusual shapes and patterns. Violet can't spare enough concentration to investigate any further than that.

----------


## Majin

Maybe Kor could take a look at the vines? Though at the moment he's focused on Astra and Addam, but I guess he can't do much there.

----------


## Archmage1

OOC, it is an interesting riddle.  Maybe a bit unfair to the seemingly Europeanish faeries.(At least as far as plants, birds, and insects go)

Or I might be thinking of the wrong answer.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

I'm happy for you to metagame riddles, by the way. You don't have to constrain yourself to IC knowledge for this one.

As for Astra's nature check, you're not sure the answer is a plant or fruit. Most plants aren't particularly 'deep', after all, even root vegetables.

----------


## Archmage1

In that case, I was thinking a durian.

The treasure is, of course, the flesh of the fruit.
They are thorny, and the smell is more than enough to make you weep(Although not poisonous, the smell is extreme)
The flesh is often described as savory/sweet.

Violet would probably suggest Mr. Bear!  He likes sleeping in caves, which have stalagmites and stalactites(Which can be poisoned by touching them), and if you find him, you might get to hug him, which is really nice and sweet, or you might cry at his sheer adorableness!

----------


## Majin

I was trying to think about thorny fruuts. I remembered dragonfruit, but that didn't seem to fit. Durian sounds much better.

----------


## Archmage1

The thorns aren't poisonous, but the smell is. So... Maybe? Knowing the other riddles might help, if they are a series.

----------


## Archmage1

It could also be an onion, I suppose?

A treasure hidden somewhere deep:  They grow underground
Behind poison'd spears to make you weep:  They make you cry.
If these defenses you defeat:  Don't let the pain stop you!
You'll claim a prize so salty sweet:  Depends on the onion.

----------


## Majin

Oh, just now noticed Ninja said the answer may not be a plant.

Apparently sea urchins have some goo inside which can be somewhat sweet and savory.

----------


## Archmage1

There is also the blood option:  Depending on who is making the riddle, they might find blood to be salty-sweet, which would make quite a lot of things a potential answer.

----------


## Archmage1

Random thoughts:  We should have a music contest later!
Not of grand deeds, for those are yet to come.
But for minor deeds, for those are everyday.

Also, a dance-off.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

Is there anyone else that seems like they might be willing to take up the mantle of dance music provider?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, you can see people with musical instruments. Plus there are sizeable minorities of satyrs on both sides, and they're never far from playing a song.

----------


## Archmage1

Well... I think I'm being a little awkward with this scene.  Still, what is life if you're not trying something new?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Eh, it's fine. Violet's still a fish out of water among the faeries. But with all these people around, it's a good opportunity for Violet to get more up to speed with what's going on, and meet some of the NPCs that the other party members have run into (Brent is one of the guards who helped arrest them when they first arrived at Reena's court).

Apologies for the delay on my end folks. Things have been busy this week, but I will definitely post tomorrow.

----------


## Archmage1

How are things going?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Busy, I'm afraid. Has it been two weeks since I last posted already? I could have sworn it was only one.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Archmage1

Busy indeed!

----------


## Archmage1

Epic dance time, and year end workloads?

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, really sorry arch mage..  I don't know why, but I think for some reason my mind was thinking whatever violet was doing wouldn't possibly have anything to do with Astra.   Or..  I dunno.  

I feel like I should wave back now, at least.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

No, no, it's ok.  Violet was just being cheerful and friendly, and got coldly rejected.  I'm sure this will have no consequences whatsoever.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

And thus, Violet has a lovely time spinning, and dancing, while slightly drunk.   :Small Big Grin: 

On the bright side, it does seem that her Goth phase has been banished.

----------


## WindStruck

She was having a goth phase?   :Small Confused:

----------


## Archmage1

She does have a violet petal dress, but no, that was an attempted joke referencing how Astra ignored her earlier.

----------


## WindStruck

Let's just say she didn't see her!  I swear!    :Small Eek: 

 :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Violet has such a short attention span, no one even noticed that she had a goth phase  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

Happy Holidays!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Merry christmas everyone. Hope you've had a nice day.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Majin

Happy holidays!

----------


## Archmage1

Was Violet's excitement about the possibility of finding stone flowers a bit too much?  I did sort of ignore Ninja's post, since the outcome was rather disappointing for Violet, and getting distracted immediately seemed like a reasonable approach?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Happy new year!  :Small Big Grin: 

It's fine if Violet wants to go off on a tangent. I'm sure there will be other opportunities to prepare for the victory parade... and you'll need something to keep you occupied while the others are participating in the hunt.

----------


## Archmage1

To be fair, the entire adventure thus far has been a tangent for Violet.

She set out to find the source of the bad smell!  She'll get around to it... eventually, when she remembers... Maybe.

----------


## Majin

Happy (late) new year!

So just checking, the hunt is starting now, right? So no time for scavenger hunt for Kor?

Also was there a moment to do a short rest?

----------


## Archmage1

I know, I'm being evil, and blocking(That is, making a post, but not really leaving anything for anyone else to build off of or respond to.).  Sadly... I'm also out of things that I can think of Violet doing right now, without prodding.

----------


## Archmage1

And now I have too many scenes stuck in my head.(Not all of which are appropriate.  Ranging from tearful goodbyes, to mind control enforced staying, to hugs, to joining, to giant distraction)

Luckily, procrastination(Also known as getting more details) comes to the rescue!

I sort of thought Astra and Kor were going hunting with different groups?  Astra, with the Special Circumstance faeries, and Kor with Lord Bumblegrove's faeries?  Or are both groups going together? 

Is there any sign of Brent, or Orianna?

----------


## Majin

I think they're in separate groups, but also multiple parties are leaving now?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, the two groups are distinct, but I believe Astra had planned to keep her comrades close enough to where Kor would be that they could intercede in any action that takes place.

I was going to apologise for not logging in much recently (I went to see my parents over christmas, then caught a nasty cold on the train back), but it seems like you're still discussing what to do...  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

And now, the real challenge begins:  Kor, or Astra.

----------


## Majin

Astra was probably the more peaceful option, Kor isn't really a pacifist

----------


## Majin

Perception check: (d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Sorry Majin, I hadn't noticed your post until now. Don't know how that happened...

Anyway 26 is pretty dang good!

----------


## Archmage1

Ooh!  Violet might know things about plants!

(1d20+4)[*6*] Nature
And maybe another +3, if dealing with presumably unhappy plants counts as gardening?   :Small Big Grin: 

Or... RNG doesn't like Violet much.

Edit:  Which means that she can't help teach the plant how to hug people properly!  It's terrible!

----------


## Majin

> Sorry Majin, I hadn't noticed your post until now. Don't know how that happened...
> 
> Anyway 26 is pretty dang good!


No worries! I meant to ask about it, but kinda forgot :S

How close is the moth exactly? Like within hearing range?

----------


## Archmage1

It is going to be tricky, fighting mean plants to save innocent faerie soldiers.

Did Astra's knowledge check let her know anything about them?

----------


## Archmage1

It is sort of sad, really.  If only the plant was nice, and offered nice hugs, instead of mean ones!

And also, maybe, if Violet was a little bit more combat oriented.  As it is, the only option she has to technically break the grapples would be levitation(On the faeries), which, as forced movement, should break it.
On the other hand, that's pretty silly.

Maybe gardening, or(Had she succeeded even remotely at her knowledge check) major image might be able to do it as well.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> Did Astra's knowledge check let her know anything about them?


Right, yes, 19 is plenty for this. Astra identifies the plants as assassin vines: ambush predators that grapple and strangulate their victims. They can be found both above ground and in the Underdark, and they can migrate by burrowing through the soil. They're slow, but they can hit quite hard if you let them get near you. They are not immune to the _sleep_ spell.




> How close is the moth exactly? Like within hearing range?


It was maybe 60 feet away when you spotted it, but you can whisper to the others without it hearing you.

----------


## Archmage1

How many faeries can we see that are trapped?

----------


## WindStruck

Astra was trying to alert the soldiers they were following...   I guess just shouting is a free action, or maybe in this case since it's so important maybe not.

But I still have move and standard actions to take as well, right?   When will we know if Astra is heard?

----------


## Archmage1

On a side note, would the cheesy method of freeing grappled faeries work?  Specifically, Levitate, as most forced movement breaks grapples.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Since this isn't really a live combat situation, you can just go for whatever you want to do, without being limited by actions and turns.  :Small Smile: 

I've answered Violet's questions in the IC.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh an actual.  nevermind!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

:Small Smile:   That hopefully means we only have 2 more to save!  Violet... could try plant growth?  If the plants get bigger, that means that the faeries can slip free, right?  Or maybe she can try tricking the vines, somehow?

----------


## Archmage1

If only we knew about the death saves OOC.  We could heal them, and gain time!  As it is, one of the faeries is a mere 1 failure from death!

----------


## WindStruck

That's a lot of hugs per round!!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Archmage1

I know, it is too many hugs for a single round, but quick hugging is a valuable tool to cheer up exhausted and unconscious people, so they can be hugged properly!   :Small Tongue: 

(Also, per Ninja's earlier post, since we're not in combat...)

----------


## Archmage1

On a side note, I'm glad I didn't have to try one of Violet's hail mary options.  I could think of two:  First, she could try casting a Major image, and creating an image of a large animal.  Hopefully, whatever senses the Assassin vine used would be fooled, and also hopefully, it would let the faeries go to try getting the bigger thing.
Alternatively... Plant Growth.  Make the assassin vines bigger, then the faeries can slip out, and run away!  What could possibly have gone wrong!(Honestly, this would have been awesome)

Also, Violet might or might not be trying to think of a way to teach assassin vines to give nice hugs, instead of mean hugs.

----------


## WindStruck

I don't know if they can tell the difference between nice and mean hugs.   :Small Eek: 

But hey I guess if their object of affection stops breathing, they've been killed with kindness!

----------


## Archmage1

They just need to hug them when they're really sad, and that way, they get water!  Then, they let them go, and they'll feel much better!  The perfect plan!

----------


## Majin

Sorry about the late post, managed to miss the last reply. 

Btw I don't remember if it was answered already, but did we get to short rest before everyone departed?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hm, no I don't think you did take a rest.

And apologies for being away so long. Has it really been nearly a month? Sheesh, I completely lost track of time.

----------


## Archmage1

Time.  The one thing that there never really seems to be enough of.  Sometimes, I think that if I had an extra ten hours in each day, I might actually have time to do all the things I should be doing, but, alas...

Glad to see you back.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Whoops, those were not supposed to be d210s...  :Small Eek: 

Let's try again.

Drow A attack: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

And 10 is a failure, so Kor is affected by the _faerie fire_, so...

Drow D attack: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Advantage: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Okay, so the crossbow bolt is poisoned. Kor needs to make a DC 13 Constitution save or be poisoned for 1 hour. If he gets less than 8, he also falls asleep for the duration of the poison.

----------


## Majin

> Whoops, those were not supposed to be d210s...


Those would have been some scary elves!

Concentration save: (d20+2)[*11*] - Kor keeps concentration

Con save against poison: (d20+2)[*12*] - Looks like Kor's poisoned!

----------


## Archmage1

At least rescue faeries are on the way, and they can deal with poison!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

I presume that Violet and Astra are still on their way, so we're waiting for Kor to act?

----------


## Majin

Right, sorry, replying now! I think I missed the IC thread notification :S

Concentration check: (d20+2)[*7*] DC 10

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> I presume that Violet and Astra are still on their way, so we're waiting for Kor to act?


Correct, I'm afraid.

----------


## Archmage1

We're almost to the bear hugging moment!  And probably some sadness about all the drow dying mysteriously for strange reasons...

----------


## Majin

So I'm guessing getting out of wild shape doesn't cure being poisoned?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet does have lesser restoration, which she would be happy to apply once she figures out that he is poisoned.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Hm.  To have Violet cast cure wounds or not.  It is something of a waste(Since wild shape), but Violet wouldn't know that, and she does have 3 2nd level slots left, so she can manage that and a lesser restoration.

----------


## Majin

Well I don't think the wound would look too bad, since he hast still over half HP. Probably like a scratch, I'd guess?

----------


## Archmage1

True, but... he is a big bear, and she is a tiny faerie.  While it might be a small scratch to him...

On the other hand, what are the chances that we're going to get into another combat?

----------


## Archmage1

Or... there is the other solution:  (1d20+5)[*25*] Medicine(Does Violet realize that the poor Kor-Bear has been poisoned?)

----------


## Majin

> Or... there is the other solution:  [roll0] Medicine(Does Violet realize that the poor Kor-Bear has been poisoned?)


I assume that result equals to some sort of full body scan

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yeah, both Astra and Violet have no issues understanding everything that is currently wrong with Kor  :Small Wink:

----------


## Archmage1

Kor... I hate to break it to you, but...

I'm afraid you were dropped on the head as a child.  Repeatedly. This is what led you to the insanity of leading a group of faeries into a charge against drow in a fairly dangerous forest.

See, if you hadn't been dropped on the head, you could have gone into politics, and re-united the courts.  Faced with the courts united, the drow would never have attacked...

----------


## WindStruck

But were we able to cure the poison?

----------


## Majin

Well if Kor hadn't been dropped on his head, he might have turned into a giant dragon during a full moon, conquered the planet and sold it to a short alien. Or maybe that's another series...

----------


## Archmage1

Yes, lesser restoration should have wiped out the poison.  So the poor Kear is still injured, but not poisoned.

----------


## Archmage1

So... it seems that the Drow are gone, Kor, Astra, and Violet are united, and other Drow might have some idea of what we are doing?

----------


## Archmage1

Alas, while it would be a perfect time to stop and smell the flowers(And save them from the bodies piled upon them), I won't be able to post until tomorrow.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Not a problem, Archmage. My schedule is pretty busy for the rest of this week, anyway, so I might not be around for the next few days.

----------


## Archmage1

For reference, Violet is suggesting that she use Major Image to try a peaceful approach.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

So, clearly anyone who wants to hide will need to roll Dexterity (Stealth). It's fine for you to roll those whenever; if Kor wants to cast _pass without trace_ on you all, we can apply that retroactively.

----------


## Majin

Yeah, was going for that, sorry it took so long to reply. Just been kinda distracted and tired the past week, always forgot to post :/

----------


## WindStruck

Stealth!  (1d20+15)[*17*]

----------


## Archmage1

Stealthy petal!  (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## WindStruck

If you got Pass Without a Trace from Kor, you would have a +10 to your stealth.

----------


## Archmage1

Quite possibly!  I just wasn't sure if Kor had cast pass without trace or not.

----------


## Majin

Oh sorry, I wasn't really clear, but Kor did cast it.

----------


## Archmage1

Luckily, sneaky Violet is hopefully the sneakiest, and illusion Violet might get to be the nicest?   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Did Kor and Violet have time to move all the bodies out of the meadow, or only one of them?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh, I thought you were just moving the bodies so that they wouldn't be crushing any flowers, not specifically to conceal them. Even if you could stuff them all into bushes, there would still be plenty of evidence of the fight - bloodstains, crossbow bolts, the smell of gunpowder in the air... so I don't think it would make a material difference to the approach these drow are taking.

----------


## Archmage1

Saving the flowers was the primary goal. I was thinking that if we weren't done, illusion Violet could ask them to help the flowers, via helping to move the bodies.

----------


## Archmage1

Is it safe to say that everyone else is watching anxiously for the moment when Violet's plan to find nice Drow backfires?

----------


## WindStruck

Probably!

Just wondering does the drow speaking to Violet look like the one we ran into the other night?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

If by "the other night," you mean August 2016... then no. This lady looks fancy and important, but not to the extent that Larynda did. Astra probably can't tell this on her own, but if she wanted to exchange some whispers with Archibald or Hans, they could tell her that the drow before you now appears to be a middle-ranking officer.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet is probably not going to be doing much(If anything) in the fight, but you never know.
(1d20+4)[*24*] The amazing hiding petal!

----------


## WindStruck

I don't think starting off participating in the combat is a good idea for Astra.  Can't honestly think of anything for her to do.

But hopefully she can just zip in whenever next round if someone needed some help.

----------


## Archmage1

At this point, Violet is going to have the illusion scream in surprise, and fly away to hide.  Her list of things to do in combat is rather limited.  Especially since she doesn't actually want this fight to happen.

----------


## WindStruck

Well for once I completely agree, Astra and Violet seem to be in the same boat.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Would you guys prefer for me to determine the outcome of this engagement off-screen? I don't want you to have to sit through weeks of inactivity while the NPCs fight each other.

----------


## Archmage1

There is Kor.  And I'm still trying to figure out how Violet might salvage the situation.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah, Kor's there!  Plus, as soon as anyone gets injured and falls (drow, Faerie, or bear) I think Astra would be coming in to stabilize them.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

That's true. And this is absolutely a scenario where the faeries want to capture the drow alive, too, so they will stop using lethal attacks once the drow start to look bloodied.

----------


## Majin

> Would you guys prefer for me to determine the outcome of this engagement off-screen? I don't want you to have to sit through weeks of inactivity while the NPCs fight each other.


Well I'm fine either way, skipping the combat or not. Or maybe Kor duels just one drow? Or I can make a bunch of rolls at once?

----------


## Archmage1

Should I have Violet act, or wait until Kor rolls his initiative?

----------


## Majin

Oh, sorry forgot the initiative (d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Alright, Violet is indeed first up. If she wants to do anything, please go ahead and post. Otherwise, let me know here and I'll have the NPCs take their turns.

*Initiative*
24 Violet
21 Ghaundar
17 Hans & the Bumblegrove soldiers
11 Jhulae
9 Kor & the Special Department faeries

----------


## WindStruck

Hmm. I guess I'll have Astra act and do something.  Either at this initiative roll: (1d20+2)[*21*]

or at the end of the round we're doing.

edit: I'll have Astra cast Entangle in the direction she hears the drow lady running off to.

----------


## Majin

Kor's opportunity attack: (d20+6)[*19*]
Damage: (d3+3)[*6*] (still dealing non-lethal damage)

Before I post my turn, I'm curious if Astra's spell traps the drow. Can we still kind of see where she is (by footsteps on the ground etc)? Especially if the entangle catches her?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Kor has disadvantage on the attack, since the target is invisible. (1d20+6)[*17*] That's still a hit. She takes the damage.

Astra's _entangle_ could definitely give you an idea of where the drow is standing. Strength save: (1d20-1)[*19*]
Wow, that's a good roll. The drow isn't restrained, but you can see where the vines are trying to reach for her.

----------


## WindStruck

I suppose if the others have some idea of where she is, that might help to catch her, since pretty much everyone is just flying!

----------


## Archmage1

Plus, the hit might break her concentration on the invisibility?  Maybe?  Incidentally, Violet is continuing to view with alarm, but it doesn't seem appropriate to take other actions yet.

----------


## Archmage1

Does Kor have a chance of catching the maybe nice drow mage?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Sorry about the delay guys, I've been more busy than normal the past couple of weeks.

I guess I need to make a concentration save huh: (1d20)[*2*]

Well, that's clearly a failure. I'll post IC.

----------


## Archmage1

Oof.  That's going to make a flying drow sad.  If Violet weren't so worried about everyone involved, she'd be offering popcorn to Astra.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Fall damage: (3d6)[*12*]

That's enough to take her to 0. I'll allow it to be non-lethal, since the forest floor isn't the hardest surface in the world, and the damage is only 1 point more than her remaining HP.

----------


## Majin

> Fall damage: [roll0]
> 
> That's enough to take her to 0. I'll allow it to be non-lethal, since the forest floor isn't the hardest surface in the world, and the damage is only 1 point more than her remaining HP.


That worked out well! I was thinking of trying to summon flying beasts, but I thought making the drow fall to the ground would be funnier.

By the way, are the drow warriors wearing metal armor?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> By the way, are the drow warriors wearing metal armor?


He's wearing studded leather armour, but is wielding a metallic shield. Your characters will have noticed that he's been displaying a lot of dexterity in his fighting style, too.

The dead ones on the ground have chain shirts though, if that helps at all.

----------


## WindStruck

It occurs to me, I should probably be ending the entangle since we are flying into it.. right?

Or perhaps I should leave it up _just in case_ for now.  Assuming if it does become problematic for Astra, Kor , or Violet, it can be dispelled at any time.

----------


## Majin

> It occurs to me, I should probably be ending the entangle since we are flying into it.. right?
> 
> Or perhaps I should leave it up _just in case_ for now.  Assuming if it does become problematic for Astra, Kor , or Violet, it can be dispelled at any time.


I think it's ok to leave it, since it'll just be difficult terrain for now.


Can Kor translate what Astra said out of turn?

----------


## Archmage1

And if our band of faeries are flying, the entangle difficult terrain won't matter much anyway.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, Kor may translate out of turn. It's reasonable to assume that the drow will understand Elvish better than Sylvan.

----------


## Archmage1

Does the drow warrior react at all to Kor's attempt at translation?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, he will respond shortly, apologies for the delay.

----------


## WindStruck

Whenever Astra is up next, she'll move away from the downed drow mage, and go a bit closer to where the action is.  Ready to try to heal any downed faeries!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cool, I'll note that in the IC.

Con save: (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's going to continue to fuss over the downed drow for the moment, so nothing specific.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

Well... since Astra's closer, I think I'll wait until after Windstruck posts before posting Violet's no doubt totally unpredictable plan.

----------


## Archmage1

Definitely a sad encounter, from Violet's perspective.  Two groups of nice people met, and they still fought.

----------


## Archmage1

Life is fun sometimes, isn't it?  I'm probably going to be somewhat unavailable from the 11th to the 14th.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Yes, let's go with 'fun'...  :Small Wink:  Sorry about the lack of activity. Work's been crazy for me the last couple of weeks, and the holidays won't be much better, since my parents are coming to visit.

Sad as the fighting may be, it does seem like the combined efforts of the two faerie courts will be enough to send the drow invaders packing. It'll be a positive outcome for the long-term peace of the region!

----------


## WindStruck

That's a nifty magic item!

----------


## WindStruck

In case you didn't realize, that post was not me.  And it's been reported.

----------


## Archmage1

I thought it seemed a little odd, and that is also another reminder that I probably shouldn't post while exhausted.

----------


## Archmage1

Do Astra or Kor have an opinion here, or should Violet chime in?

----------


## Archmage1

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!

----------


## Archmage1

I'm likely to have reduced availability from the 27th until Jan 3rd, but there should only be one section of 2-3 days of no availability.

Violet is waiting for Kor or the special faeries to respond.

----------


## WindStruck

Merry Christmas!  And a happy new year too!  Getting that out of the way now.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Happy new year, everyone!

Hope you all had a good break.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Archmage1

I hope everyone has had an excellent break! My vacation should be over on the 17,so if no one has posted by then, I will see if Violet can get us moving again.  :Small Smile:

----------

